# Boitier et SSD interne



## cetace (13 Janvier 2017)

Bonjour,
J'ai vu ce boitier et ce SSD interne pas cher. (24,90 et 69 euros)
boitier
https://www.macway.com/fr/product/2...82&utm_medium=retargeting&utm_campaign=criteo
SSD interne
https://www.macway.com/fr/product/5...51&utm_medium=retargeting&utm_campaign=criteo

J'ai un Imac(retina 4k, 21, 5 pouces, fin 2015) sous macOS Sierra

Qu'en pensez-vous, est-ce que ça pourrait bien convenir pour faire plusieurs backup avec Super Duper ?
Sinon que proposez-vous pour pas trop cher ?


----------



## Locke (13 Janvier 2017)

cetace a dit:


> Qu'en pensez-vous, est-ce que ça pourrait bien convenir pour faire plusieurs backup avec Super Duper ?


A priori, aucun problème.

Par contre, la taille de 120 Go te parait-elle suffisante ? Tu mentionnes plusieurs backup, oui mais, de quelle taille chacune ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (13 Janvier 2017)

cetace a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai vu ce boitier et ce SSD interne pas cher. (24,90 et 69 euros)
> boitier
> https://www.macway.com/fr/product/2...82&utm_medium=retargeting&utm_campaign=criteo
> ...


Salut

Pour faire des backup, un SSD est un luxe à mon avis inutile.
Pour le même prix tu peux avoir 10 fois plus de place sur un hdd classique. 
D'autant que la vitesse n'a pas grande importance pour des backups.


----------



## cetace (13 Janvier 2017)

Bof, Je n'ai pas rajouté grand'chose à Sierra et pas beaucoup de fichiers/ dossiers car je mets presque tout sur des supports extérieurs.
Donc je pense que 3 backups tiendraient dessus.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (13 Janvier 2017)

Prend plutôt un DDE classique qui pourra aussi te servir de sauvegarde Time Machine en le partitionnant.


----------



## daffyb (13 Janvier 2017)

cetace a dit:


> Bof, Je n'ai pas rajouté grand'chose à Sierra et pas beaucoup de fichiers/ dossiers car je mets presque tout sur des supports extérieurs.
> Donc je pense que 3 backups tiendraient dessus.


Dans ce cas, j'ai presque envie de dire, "pourquoi sauvegarder ces données" qui ne sont pas personnelles ??


----------



## cetace (13 Janvier 2017)

_Pour faire des backup, un SSD est un luxe à mon avis inutile._
_Ah bon ? 
Alors c'est indispensable pour quoi faire ?_


----------



## cetace (13 Janvier 2017)

_Dans ce cas, j'ai presque envie de dire, "pourquoi sauvegarder ces données" qui ne sont pas personnelles ??_

Ben pour sauvegarder mon macintosh


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (13 Janvier 2017)

cetace a dit:


> _Pour faire des backup, un SSD est un luxe à mon avis inutile.
> Ah bon ?
> Alors c'est indispensable pour quoi faire ?_



Il est dommage de dépenser 100 € pour 120 Go alors qu'avec le même prix tu peux avoir 1 To qui te permettra à la fois de faire des clônes sur une partition et une sauvegarde TimeMachine sur une autre, voire mettre des données perso sur une troisième.
Un SSD est très intéressant pour supporter le système. Pour des sauvegardes, c'est du luxe.
Après tu fais ce que tu veux, c'est tes euros.


----------



## cetace (13 Janvier 2017)

Merci jeanjd63, je suis débutant sur "la pomme" et j'apprends.
Merci de tes infos toujours intéressantes, faut bien que je me documente.


----------



## cetace (13 Janvier 2017)

Je m'excuse de mon ignorance, mais tu écrits:
_Un SSD est très intéressant pour supporter le système._
_Mais avec Super Duper, on mets bien le Système sur le DD non ?_


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (13 Janvier 2017)

Tu mets le système pour le sauvegarder, par pour l'utiliser au jour le jour.
Sauvegarde -> sécurité en cas de malheur. Que ça dure 30 minutes ou 50, ça ne fait pas de différence.
Par contre pour utiliser le système oui là ça fait la différence.

Un conseil regarde les DDE 1 voire 2 To en USB3 et tu verras c'est très abordable.
Après si tu veux les partitionner (les découper logiquement) pour différents usages, je pourrais te donner les lignes de commande qui font ça.

Tu peux aussi acheter un boitier externe et un HDD 2,5" qui va dedans et le monter toi même.


----------



## litobar71 (13 Janvier 2017)

Bonjour, j'utilise ce boitier depuis 2 années avec un MX100 512 GB qui sert de clone ainsi que pour essayer les nouveaux OS ou autre, si tu fais des tests ou bien si tu t'en sers comme disque de démarrage le taux de transfert est attrayant.


----------



## cetace (13 Janvier 2017)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Tu mets le système pour le sauvegarder, par pour l'utiliser au jour le jour.
> Sauvegarde -> sécurité en cas de malheur. Que ça dure 30 minutes ou 50, ça ne fait pas de différence.
> Par contre pour utiliser le système oui là ça fait la différence.
> 
> ...



Je vais donc m'orienter vers un DDE 1 TO en USB3
Je vais le partitionner (la moitié pour Time Machine et l'autre moitié pour Les sauvegardes avec Super Duper.
Tu pourras me donner les lignes de commandes pour ce faire en m'expliquant la manoeuvre. 
Merci
Pour l' explication de litobar71 je verrai quand je connaitrai mieux


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (13 Janvier 2017)

cetace a dit:


> Je vais donc m'orienter vers un DDE 1 TO en USB3
> Je vais le partitionner (la moitié pour Time Machine et l'autre moitié pour Les sauvegardes avec Super Duper.
> Tu pourras me donner les lignes de commandes pour ce faire en m'expliquant la manoeuvre.
> Merci
> Pour l' explication de litobar71 je verrai quand je connaitrai mieux


Pas de soucis, fais signe quand tu as le DDE.


----------



## Locke (13 Janvier 2017)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> D'autant que la vitesse n'a pas grande importance pour des backups.


Pour moi si, c'est pourquoi je n'utilise plus des disques durs à plateaux qui m'horripile au plus haut point. Comme quoi, les goûts et les couleurs. 

Et je crois savoir qui est *cetace*.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (13 Janvier 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Pour moi si, c'est pourquoi je n'utilise plus des disques durs à plateaux qui m'horripile au plus haut point. Comme quoi, les goûts et les couleurs.
> 
> Et je crois savoir qui est *cetace*.


C'est assez dit "La baleine" ?
Pardon.


----------



## macomaniac (13 Janvier 2017)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Locke a dit:
> 
> 
> > Et je crois savoir qui est *cetace*.
> ...


...je me cache à l'eau > qui donc est ce cachalot ? - des noms... des noms...


----------



## Locke (13 Janvier 2017)

macomaniac a dit:


> ...je me cache à l'eau > qui donc est ce cachalot ? - des noms... des noms...


Quelqu'un que je connais depuis des années et qui évolue depuis peu sous Mac. Peut-être à force de le bassiner que Windows est devenu pénible de chez pénible ? Quoiqu'il se défende bien en sécurité sous Windows.


----------



## cetace (13 Janvier 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Quelqu'un que je connais depuis des années et qui évolue depuis peu sous Mac. Peut-être à force de le bassiner que Windows est devenu pénible de chez pénible ? Quoiqu'il se défende bien en sécurité sous Windows.


Oui je suis helpeur chez https://helper-formation.fr/index.php
Je connais bien en sécurité windows, mais apprenti en mac


----------



## cetace (23 Janvier 2017)

Pour jeanjd63:
J'ai reçu mon disque dur SSD.
https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B00P736UEU/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

C'est un SSD 250 Go, je veux le partionnner Pour faire quelques images avec Super Duper et le reste pour mettre des données.
(J'ai déjà un DD normal de 1 To avec lequel je fais mes sauvegardes Time Machine.

Donc ce SSD, je voudrais le partitionner en plusieurs parties:
3 parties pour faire 3 images avec Super Duper et le reste pour mettre des données. (à moins que tu penses que ma solution n'est pas bonne)

Je L'ai branché et j'ai le message: "le disque ne peut pas être lu sur cet ordinateur. "






Comme tu m'as dit de te faire signe quand j'aurais le DD:
_"Après si tu veux les partitionner (les découper logiquement) pour différents usages, je pourrais te donner les lignes de commande qui font ça."_

J'attends la procédure (explique moi bien car je n'ai jamais fait ça)
Merci d'avance


----------



## ninkasi67 (23 Janvier 2017)

Hello , d'abord Sos puis effacer … ensuite partitionner en 3 ou 4 

Jean va bien s'occuper de toi ! via Terminal


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (23 Janvier 2017)

Tu veux le partitionner en 4 ?
Quelle taille as-tu à sauvegarder?
Peux-tu donner depuis le terminal   (Applications/Utilitaires/Terminal) le retour de la commande :
*diskutil list*


----------



## cetace (23 Janvier 2017)

Voilà:
Last login: Mon Jan 23 08:07:02 on console

imac-de-jean:~ jeanbboules$ diskutil list

/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1

   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            999.3 GB   disk0s2

   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3


/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                            Macintosh HD           +999.0 GB   disk1

                                Logical Volume on disk0s2

                                C7C80B1E-25E2-4C33-BF69-800C344F0461

                                Unencrypted


/dev/disk2 (external, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk2

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1

   2:                  Apple_HFS STOREVA                 999.9 GB   disk2s2


/dev/disk3 (external, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                                                   *250.1 GB   disk3


imac-de-jean:~ jeanbboules$


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (23 Janvier 2017)

Et un petit :
*df -h*
pour la route.


----------



## cetace (23 Janvier 2017)

Last login: Mon Jan 23 16:07:17 on ttys000

imac-de-jean:~ jeanbboules$ df -h

Filesystem      Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused      ifree %iused  Mounted on

/dev/disk1     930Gi   58Gi  872Gi     7%  799772 4294167507    0%   /

devfs          185Ki  185Ki    0Bi   100%     642          0  100%   /dev

map -hosts       0Bi    0Bi    0Bi   100%       0          0  100%   /net

map auto_home    0Bi    0Bi    0Bi   100%       0          0  100%   /home

/dev/disk2s2   931Gi  236Gi  695Gi    26% 5836310 4289130969    0%   /Volumes/STOREVA

imac-de-jean:~ jeanbboules$


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (23 Janvier 2017)

Pour moi la solution la plus efficace dans ton cas serait de mettre le système sur le SSD et de consacrer le HDD de 1 To à mettre tes données et tes sauvegardes (clones).
Ton système tient sur moins de 60 Go.
Tu verrais la différence de performances très rapidement.

Souhaites-tu faire l'expérience?
Dans ce cas partitionner ainsi :
Système sur SSD -> 100 Go
Donnée sur SSD -> 150 Go

Puis sur le HDD (interne) découper en 4 partitions dont une pour le clone SuperDuper.


----------



## cetace (23 Janvier 2017)

Oui, si tu penses que c'est mieux.
Explique moi comment partitionner le SSD
Ensuite comment mettre le système dessus.
Donc système sur SSD 100 Go et données sur SSD 150 Go (reste 50 Go)

Ensuite pour découper le HDD en 4 partitions, ça ne va pas supprimer les sauvegardes qui sont déjà dessus ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (23 Janvier 2017)

cetace a dit:


> ..........
> Donc système sur SSD 100 Go et données sur SSD 150 Go (reste 50 Go)
> 
> ......



Il va falloir retourner à l'école.
150+100 = 250


----------



## cetace (23 Janvier 2017)

Yes excuse moi


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (23 Janvier 2017)

cetace a dit:


> ..........
> Ensuite pour découper le HDD en 4 partitions, ça ne va pas supprimer les sauvegardes qui sont déjà dessus ?


Ton HDD (disque interne) ne contient pour l'instant que le système.


----------



## cetace (23 Janvier 2017)

Il y a aussi des données (images, vidéos etc)


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (23 Janvier 2017)

Donc on va partitionner le SSD :
Je suppose que tu n'as pas touché aux disques externes depuis le dernier diskutil list ?
Si c'est ok, toujours depuis ce cher terminal :
*diskutil partitionDisk disk3 jhfs+ "Macintosh SSD" 100G jhfs+ Donnees 0b*
Puis tu donnes le résultat.


----------



## cetace (23 Janvier 2017)

Si c'est nécessaire je peux les enlever et les mettre sur un DD.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (23 Janvier 2017)

cetace a dit:


> Il y a aussi des données (images, vidéos etc)


Ces données seront transférées sur le SSD


----------



## cetace (23 Janvier 2017)

Voilà
Last login: Mon Jan 23 16:15:41 on ttys000

imac-de-jean:~ jeanbboules$ diskutil partitionDisk disk3 jhfs+ "Macintosh SSD" 100G jhfs+ Donnees 0b

Started partitioning on disk3

Unmounting disk

Creating the partition map

Waiting for partitions to activate

Formatting disk3s2 as Mac OS Extended (Journaled) with name Macintosh SSD

Initialized /dev/rdisk3s2 as a 93 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 8192k journal

Mounting disk

Formatting disk3s3 as Mac OS Extended (Journaled) with name Donnees

Initialized /dev/rdisk3s3 as a 139 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 16384k journal

Mounting disk

Finished partitioning on disk3

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *250.1 GB   disk3

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk3s1

   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh SSD           99.9 GB    disk3s2

   3:                  Apple_HFS Donnees                 149.7 GB   disk3s3

imac-de-jean:~ jeanbboules$


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (23 Janvier 2017)

Donc maintenant tu peux cloner ton système sur "Macintosh SSD" 
Tu peux utiliser Carbon Copy Cloner (version d'essai opérationnelle un mois) qui a l'avantage sur SuperDuper de cloner aussi la partition Recovery.

Ceci fait tu démarrer sur le SSD (en appuyant sur la touche ALT lors du boot).
Et tu dis si c'est + rapide.


----------



## cetace (23 Janvier 2017)

J'ai Super Duper, je peux le faire avec. 
C'est pas trop grave de ne pas avoir la partition Recovery ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (23 Janvier 2017)

Super Duper version payante ou gratuite?

Perso je te conseille CCC car la partition de Recovery c'est super important.


----------



## cetace (23 Janvier 2017)

Super Duper version payante.
Bon je vais mettre CCC puisque c'est mieux, tu as une adresse pour la télécharger STP ?


----------



## cetace (23 Janvier 2017)

J'ai pris Ici, c'est bon ?
http://www.logicielmac.com/logiciel/carbon-copy-cloner-625.html


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (23 Janvier 2017)

SuperDuper version payante doit, à ma connaissance, créer aussi la partition Recovery.


----------



## cetace (23 Janvier 2017)

C'est parti, c'est en train de cloner


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (23 Janvier 2017)

cetace a dit:


> J'ai pris Ici, c'est bon ?
> http://www.logicielmac.com/logiciel/carbon-copy-cloner-625.html


Non surtout pas :
C'est ici : https://bombich.com/download

Trop tard.

Je te conseille de télécharger MalwareBytes et de faire un scan de ton mac (et de ton SSD aussi). Il faut toujours télécharger les produits depuis le site de l'éditeur. Ça évite les malwares et autres joyeusetés.


----------



## cetace (23 Janvier 2017)

Trop tard, je clone avec


----------



## cetace (23 Janvier 2017)

Je trouve que c'est long:
27mn pour 22 Go


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (23 Janvier 2017)

cetace a dit:


> Trop tard, je clone avec


Pas grave, mais regarde le post ci-dessus et fais un scan MalwareBytes.

Pour la durée du clone, je pense que c'est assez long. Faut être patient. Ça va plus vite avec SuperDuper?


----------



## cetace (23 Janvier 2017)

Oui je ferai un scan, j'ai déjà malwarebytes ça sera rapide.
Super Duper est plus rapide oui.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (23 Janvier 2017)

C'est pas encore terminé?


----------



## cetace (23 Janvier 2017)

Le clone est fini, il ya un message/
Voulez vous que CCC créé un volume de restauration Apple sur Macintosh SDD ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (23 Janvier 2017)

Oui c'est ce qui va créer la Recovery HD.


----------



## cetace (23 Janvier 2017)




----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (23 Janvier 2017)

Clique sur Créer.

Ensuite tu feras un 
*diskutil list*


----------



## cetace (23 Janvier 2017)

C'est terminé
J'ai passé malwarebytes: RAS


----------



## cetace (23 Janvier 2017)

Last login: Mon Jan 23 16:45:52 on ttys000

imac-de-jean:~ jeanbboules$ diskutil list

/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1

   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            999.3 GB   disk0s2

   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3


/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                            Macintosh HD           +999.0 GB   disk1

                                Logical Volume on disk0s2

                                C7C80B1E-25E2-4C33-BF69-800C344F0461

                                Unencrypted


/dev/disk2 (external, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk2

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1

   2:                  Apple_HFS STOREVA                 999.9 GB   disk2s2


/dev/disk3 (external, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *250.1 GB   disk3

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk3s1

   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh SSD           99.2 GB    disk3s2

   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk3s6

   4:                  Apple_HFS Donnees                 149.7 GB   disk3s3


imac-de-jean:~ jeanbboules$


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (23 Janvier 2017)

Donc tu vas faire un 
*diskutil cs revert C7C80B1E-25E2-4C33-BF69-800C344F0461*
puis à nouveau 
*diskutil list*


----------



## cetace (23 Janvier 2017)

Last login: Mon Jan 23 18:42:44 on ttys000

imac-de-jean:~ jeanbboules$ diskutil cs revert C7C80B1E-25E2-4C33-BF69-800C344F0461

Started CoreStorage operation on disk1 Macintosh HD

Error: -69741: The target disk isn't eligible for reversion because it wasn't created by conversion or it is not part of a simple setup of exactly one logical and one physical volume

imac-de-jean:~ jeanbboules$ 

*Puis*

Last login: Mon Jan 23 18:46:42 on ttys000

imac-de-jean:~ jeanbboules$ diskutil list

/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1

   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            999.3 GB   disk0s2

   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3


/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                            Macintosh HD           +999.0 GB   disk1

                                Logical Volume on disk0s2

                                C7C80B1E-25E2-4C33-BF69-800C344F0461

                                Unencrypted


/dev/disk2 (external, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk2

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1

   2:                  Apple_HFS STOREVA                 999.9 GB   disk2s2


/dev/disk3 (external, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *250.1 GB   disk3

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk3s1

   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh SSD           99.2 GB    disk3s2

   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk3s6

   4:                  Apple_HFS Donnees                 149.7 GB   disk3s3


imac-de-jean:~ jeanbboules$


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (23 Janvier 2017)

Tu as démarré sur le SSD là?


----------



## cetace (23 Janvier 2017)

non


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (23 Janvier 2017)

Que renvoie un 
*diskutil cs list*


----------



## cetace (23 Janvier 2017)

Last login: Mon Jan 23 18:47:28 on ttys000

imac-de-jean:~ jeanbboules$ diskutil cs list

CoreStorage logical volume groups (1 found)

|

+-- Logical Volume Group 9A64881A-3743-4BF7-B6DF-8570182CD505

    =========================================================

    Name:         Macintosh HD

    Status:       Online

    Size:         999345127424 B (999.3 GB)

    Free Space:   5943296 B (5.9 MB)

    |

    +-< Physical Volume D9000278-2D21-47E2-8495-EC7297361DC1

    |   ----------------------------------------------------

    |   Index:    0

    |   Disk:     disk0s2

    |   Status:   Online

    |   Size:     999345127424 B (999.3 GB)

    |

    +-> Logical Volume Family 4419D69F-E0BA-4BCD-B9C0-1FF0D890BF90

        ----------------------------------------------------------

        Encryption Type:         None

        |

        +-> Logical Volume C7C80B1E-25E2-4C33-BF69-800C344F0461

            ---------------------------------------------------

            Disk:                  disk1

            Status:                Online

            Size (Total):          998986858496 B (999.0 GB)

            Revertible:            No

            LV Name:               Macintosh HD

            Volume Name:           Macintosh HD

            Content Hint:          Apple_HFS

imac-de-jean:~ jeanbboules$


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (23 Janvier 2017)

Ok il semble qu'il y ai un pb avec la structure du hdd.
Pas grave. Tu vas démarrer sur le SSD


----------



## cetace (23 Janvier 2017)

Je redémarre et appuie sur ALT lors du boot , c'est ça ?
J'ai pas ALT, j'a! control, option, command


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (23 Janvier 2017)

C'est Option.


----------



## cetace (23 Janvier 2017)

Ok j'ai bien démarré sur le SSD, mais je n'ai pas de clavier, il ne fonctionne pas?
Je n'ai pas pu écrire sur le forum.
pourtant j'ai bien écrit mon mot de passe
J'ai donc redémarré en normal


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (23 Janvier 2017)

C'est un clavier bluetooth?
Si oui, tu as essayé de l'éteindre (bouton à droite) ou retirer les piles, puis de le rallumer?


----------



## cetace (23 Janvier 2017)

C'est un bluetooth
Non je n'ai pas essayé


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (23 Janvier 2017)

Donc essaies


----------



## cetace (23 Janvier 2017)

Je ne sais pas ce qui se passé, je n'arrive plus à redémarrer sur le SSD, il redémarre normalement.
Il faut bien maintenir constamment la touche  "ALT" pendant le redémarrage ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (23 Janvier 2017)

Et oui par défaut tu démarres sur le HDD (dd interne) Ensuite tu peux forcer sur le SSD, mais avant c'est mieux de régler le pb du clavier.
Donc appuis sur Option juste après le "Boing" mais avant faut peut être réveiller le clavier.

Je te conseille un :
Reset Nvram : https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT204063
Reset Smc : https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201295

Vérifie quand même tes piles.


----------



## cetace (23 Janvier 2017)

Je vais regardé ça.
C'est l'heure de la soupe, je te donnerai des nouvelles demain.
Je te laisse à tes occupations 
Grand merci et bonne soirée


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (23 Janvier 2017)

Bonne soirée aussi.


----------



## macomaniac (24 Janvier 2017)

*jean* & *cetace* (pourquoi est-ce que je pense à l'histoire de _Jonas_ et de la _Baleine_ ?)

Je profite d'un répit des dialogues (fort drus) de cet Acte pour venir débiter en scène mon petit monologue, comme dans l'ordonnance du théâtre classique.

La commande de *réversion* du *CoreStorage* inscrit sur la partition *Macintosh HD disk0s2* du HDD interne de l'_iMac_ a retourné le message d'échec suivant :

```
Error: -69741: The target disk isn't eligible for reversion because it wasn't created by conversion
or it is not part of a simple setup of exactly one logical and one physical volume
```
 (_le disque-cible n'est pas éligible pour une réversion, parce qu'il n'a pas été créé par conversion ou ne relève pas d'une configuration mono-disque d'exactement un seul Volume Logique et d'un seul Volume Physique_).

Des 2 cas de figures invoqués > manifestement c'est le premier qui s'applique ici.

--------------------​
[DÉBUT_DU_MONOLOGUE]

Une architecture *CoreStorage* peut être générée selon 2 modes : le mode "*conversion*" et le mode "*création*".

- le mode "*conversion*" : la partition-cible (on prendra toujours en exemple ici une *disk0s2*) possède déjà un paramétrage logique tel qu'un *système de fichiers JHFS+* est ancré sur son en-tête > ce qui fait qu'un volume monte sur cette partition représentant l'espace de ses blocs comme un répertoire de fichiers lisibles. Le processus de génération du *CoreStorage* conserve intégralement le *système de fichiers* en question (et donc le volume de fichiers lisibles qu'il conditionne) > et se contente de le "déplacer" logiquement, de l'en-tête de la partition à l'en-tête du *Volume Logique* du *CoreStorage*.

Ce qui revient à dire : 2 couches logiques (basse : un *Volume Physique* ; haute : un *Volume Logique*) se trouvent intercalées sous le *système de fichiers* conservé, par une redéfinition de l'en-tête de la partition remplacé par les en-tête du *CoreStorage*. En conséquence, le volume (répertoire de fichiers) conditionné par le *système de fichiers JHFS+* ne monte plus sur les blocs bruts de la partition > mais monte sur l'espace de blocs virtuels (*disk1*) du *Volume Logique* du *CoreStorage*. Espace du *Volume Logique* > lui-même une redondance de l'espace virtuel du *Volume Physique* importé sur les blocs bruts de la partition.

=> un *CoreStorage* généré par *conversion* > est à son tour susceptible d'une simple "*réversion*" logique. Ce qui signifie que les couches *CoreStorage* intercalaires sont supprimées et que le *système de fichiers* est replacé sur l'ancrage direct de l'en-tête de la partition > de telle sorte que son volume conservé monte comme au tout début directement sur la partition brute.

--------------------​
- le mode "*création*" : la partition-cible (toujours *disk0s2* supposons) voit le *système de fichiers* accroché à son en-tête effacé en préalable > et par suite le volume qu'il conditionnait supprimé (ce qui implique une suppression de tout l'adressage des écritures des blocs comme fichiers trouvables > lisibles > éditables > supprimables). Une fois cet acte d'effacement accompli > s'ensuivent 2 actes logiques échelonnés (et jamais simultanés) :

- en premier : la couche basse du *CoreStorage* se trouve importée. Càd. qu'une instance formelle générale (dite *Groupe de Volumes Logiques*) se trouve définie > ne comportant qu'un seul disque virtuel : celui d'un *Volume Physique* (qui est un disque dur émulé sur les blocs de la partition) importé sur l'espace brut de la partition. Ce *Volume Physique* ne comporte aucun *système de fichiers* intrinsèquement.

- en second : la couche haute du *CoreStorage* se trouve exportée. Il s'agit d'un disque virtuel de second degré (dit *Volume Logique*), qui n'est pas un volume standard, car il n'est pas généré par un *système de fichiers* antécédant, mais une redondance logique du *Volume Physique*. Une instance médiatrice (dite *Famille de Volumes Logiques*) assure la fonction de transaction entre les 2 *Volumes* : *Physique* & *Logique* ; une partition subalterne (*disk0s3*) assure la fonction exportatrice (« *booter* » - intégré à la *Recovery HD*) du *Volume Logique* depuis le *Volume Physique*, à l'extinction le *Volume Logique* "rentrant" dans le *Volume Physique*. C'est le *Volume Logique* (couche supérieure) qui sert de support au *système de fichiers JHFS+* > et c'est sur son espace de blocs virtuels que monte le volume standard défini par ce *système de fichiers*.

=> un *CoreStorage* généré par *création* > n'est pas susceptible de "*réversion*" logique. Car le *système de fichiers* amarré à l'en-tête du *Volume Logique* n'est pas "amovible" (comme dans le cas où il y a été déplacé par *conversion* depuis son ancrage primitif de l'en-tête direct de la partition) ; il est "adhérent" à l'en-tête du *Volume Logique* et solidaire de son destin (il a été créé sur le *dev node* d'en-tête de ce disque virtuel)  : si le *Volume Logique* est supprimé > le *système de fichiers JHFS+* aussi.

--------------------​
Régulièrement > lorsqu'on génère un *CoreStorage* de type Fusion Drive (association de 2 partitions de 2 disques : SSD & HDD) --> c'est toujours en mode "*création*" --> il s'ensuit qu'un tel *CoreStorage* n'est pas "*réversible*", mais "*destructible*" (avec le *système de fichiers* ancré tout en haut de l'échafaudage et solidaire de lui). Par contre, si l'on génère un *CoreStorage* de type Chiffré ciblant une partition simple d'un disque unique > il y a nécessairement processus de *conversion* (puisque les données du volume conditionnné par le *système de fichiers JHFS+* doivent être préservées) --> en conséquence : un *CoreStorage* Chiffré est logiquement *réversible*.

Reste le cas comme ici d'un Mac à disque unique présentant un *CoreStorage* ni Fusion Drive, ni Chiffré, mais Simple.

- si le *CoreStorage* se trouve généré par un installateur *Install OS X [macOS] [NOM].app* appelé à opérer une mise-à-niveau d'un OS déjà installé dans le volume de la partition-cible (El Capitan 10.11 par exemple) --> alors nécessairement la génération est de type "*conversion*" (puisqu'il s'agit de conserver le *système de fichiers* gestionnaire des données précédentes) --> ce type de *CoreStorage* est donc toujours logiquement *réversible*.

- or tel n'est pas le cas du *CoreStorage* de l'_iMac_ de *cetace* d'après le tableau retourné par la commande *diskutil cs list* > qui porte mention dans les paramètres du *Volume Logique* :

```
Revertible : no
```
 > signe indubitable que ce *CoreStorage* a été généré par "*Création*" et pas par "*Conversion*". Je doute que ce soit *cetace* qui ait opéré cette génération (qui ne relève pas de l'activation d'un chiffrement optionnel «FileVault») > j'en suis donc réduit à supposer que cette génération d'un *CoreStorage* en mode "*Création*" a été le résultat de l'installation d'usine du premier OS de ce Mac : «El Capitan 10.11».

Au lieu d'activer un installateur d'«El Capitan» à destination d'un volume conditionné par un *système de fichiers JHFS+* vide paramétré sur la partition au préalable > ce qui aurait généré un *CoreStorage* en mode "*conversion*" (par l'effet de l'instruction automatique de l'installateur) > l'employé chargé de cette installation du logiciel-Système d'usine a commencé par instaurer un *CoreStorage* en mode "*création*" (importation d'un *Volume Physique* > suivi de l'exportation d'un *Volume Logique* portant un *système de fichiers JHFS+* - exactement comme s'il s'agissait d'un Fusion Drive) > puis a activé un installateur d'«El Capitan» à destination du volume terminal monté sur l'espace du *Volume Logique* irréversible du *CoreStorage*.

Singulière manipulation (bien tordue) > qui interdit a priori à l'utilisateur de procéder à une *réversion* du *CoreStorage* conservatrice *du système de fichiers JHFS+* terminal > et donc des données installées du Système et de l'utilisateur.

[FIN_DU_MONOLOGUE]

--------------------​
=> pour se débarrasser de ce *CoreStorage* > il faudrait donc le supprimer d'abord de manière destructrice (du *système de fichiers JHFS+* > du volume > des données) > de manière à re-générer un *système de fichiers JHFS+* vierge sur l'en-tête de la partition *disk0s2* > conditionnant un volume vide > puis rétro-cloner le clone dans ce volume standard.

Mais il existe un procédé sournois qui est le suivant :

- commencer par démarrer sur l'OS du volume *Macintosh HD* ;

- activer _FileVault_ (_Menu_  > _Préférences Système_ > _Sécurité et confidentialité_ > _FileVault_) > de manière à transformer le *CoreStorage* Simple actuel en *CoreStorage* Chiffré ;

- désactiver _FileVault_ > de manière à réformer le *CoreStorage* Chiffré en... suppression du *CoreStorage* et déplacement du *système de fichiers JHFS+* conditionnant le volume *Macintosh HD* sur l'en-tête brut de la partition.​
=> le procédé du déchiffrement (d'après mon expérience) implique en effet la déconstruction d'un *CoreStorage* _comme s_'il s'agissait d'une architecture générée au départ par *conversion*. C'est donc un procédé de « *réversion* forcée » d'un *CoreStorage* généré au départ par "*création*" et normalement non "*réversible*".
*
*


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (24 Janvier 2017)

macomaniac a dit:


> ...........
> --------------------​
> => pour se débarrasser de ce *CoreStorage* > il faudrait donc le supprimer d'abord de manière destructrice (du *système de fichiers JHFS+* > du volume > des données) > de manière à re-générer un *système de fichiers JHFS+* vierge sur l'en-tête de la partition *disk0s2* > conditionnant un volume vide > puis rétro-cloner le clone dans ce volume standard.



Salut @macomaniac 

Tu anticipes.
Le but, si le boot se fait bien sur le SSD, est de repartitionner le HDD pour recevoir des données.

Mais commençons par faire fonctionner le clavier avec le SSD, ce qui après une bonne nuit, devrait être imminent.


----------



## macomaniac (24 Janvier 2017)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Le but, si le boot se fait bien sur le SSD, est de repartitionner...



Hé ! hé ! - mon monologue n'a pour « but » d'_agir_ > mais pour « Fin » de _connaître_.​


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (24 Janvier 2017)

macomaniac a dit:


> Hé ! hé ! - mon monologue n'a pour « but » d'_agir_ > mais pour « Fin » de _connaître_.​


Mais j'apprécie énormément tes Tirades dignes d'un Cyrano de Dordogne.
Même si parfois je trace des diagonales (signe d'un esprit un peu "fatigué").


----------



## cetace (24 Janvier 2017)

Bonjour les amis,
J'ai une bonne nouvelle, le boot se fait bien sur le SSD.
J'ai fait trois essais concluants.
La souris fonctionne, le clavier fonctionne.
Peut-être qu'hier je n'ai pas assez attendu.
Ca m'aurait étonné que la pile soit HS, j'ai acheté l' Imac neuf voilà un an et je ne l'utilise que depuis quelques mois.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (24 Janvier 2017)

Donc vois-tu une différence en terme de performances?


----------



## cetace (24 Janvier 2017)

C'est difficile à dire car l'imac est rapide et sur le SSD il est rapide aussi.
Je ne sais pas ce qu'il faudrait faire pour voir la différence car rapides tous les deux..


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (24 Janvier 2017)

A toi de voir.

Souhaites-tu rester sur le HDD ou passer le système sur le SSD et ne mettre que des données sur le HDD?


----------



## cetace (24 Janvier 2017)

Alors là, très bonne question !
Je n'ai pas assez d'expérience sur "La pomme" pour te répondre.
L'avantage de rester comme ça, c'est d'avoir un clone pour restaurer ou pour passer sur SSD pour dépanner l'IMac.
Si je passe sur le SDD, je n'aurai plus cet avantage.
Il faudrait que tu me donnes les avantages de l'un et de l'autre.

Autre chose:
J'ai mes sauvegardes Time Machine qui se font sur Le HDD STOREVA de 1 To.
Ce n'est pas trop volumineux ? Est-il possible de le partitionner s'il est trop volumineux ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (24 Janvier 2017)

Pour la première question, j'ai fait le test sur un iMac fin 2013 avec HDD 1 To (le même que le tien) et c'est le jour et la nuit entre le système sur SSD et sur HDD.
Le gros avantage, pour moi est de pouvoir profiter de la vitesse du SSD sans ouvrir le Mac et d'utiliser le HDD pour mes données.

Déjà au démarrage tu peux calculer, tu dois diviser le temps par 2 au moins.

Deuxième question, en effet c'est du luxe d'avoir TM sur 1 To pour sauver 60 Go.
250 Go à 300 Go seraient largement suffisants. Actuellement 236 Go utilisés.


----------



## cetace (24 Janvier 2017)

Ce que je dis est peut être idiot, mais actuellement je peux bien aussi profiter de la vitesse du SSD si je l'utilise quand je veux.
Je peux utiliser l'un ou l'autre non ?
Et là j'ai deux systèmes.


----------



## cetace (24 Janvier 2017)

Pour le HDD de Time Machine, pour le partitionner, il faut que je l' efface tout  et que je recommence les sauvegardes ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (24 Janvier 2017)

Oui, mais indépendants. Et les modifications de l'un ne seront pas présentes sur l'autre.
Tu risques un sacré méli-mélo.
Je te conseillerai plutôt de faire un choix et éventuellement de conserver le SSD comme secours et données (tu as 2 partitions dessus).
Par contre à chaque mise à jour du système (il y en a une en ce moment : 10.12.3) il faudra, si tu veux toujours avoir les dernières versions la faire 2 fois : une sur le HDD et une sur le SSD.

Prend le temps de réfléchir et fais ton choix, sachant que rien n'est irréversible.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (24 Janvier 2017)

cetace a dit:


> Pour le HDD de Time Machine, pour le partitionner, il faut que je l' efface tout  et que je recommence les sauvegardes ?


En stoppant Time Machine, on doit pouvoir le faire en dynamique sans tout perdre.

Donne, DDE Time Machine branché,  le retour de 
*diskutil list 
*


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (24 Janvier 2017)

Je vais m'absenter un peu. la commande pour repartitionner ton DDE Time Machine (TM arrêté bien sûr) en 2 Volumes (partitions) :
STOREVA -> sauvegarde TM 300 Go
DATA ->  espace libre à utiliser 700 Go
sera :
*diskutil resizeVolume /Volumes/STOREVA 300G jhfs+ DATA 0b*
Tu peux modifier à ta sauce le nom DATA dans la commande. Attention si espaces dans le nom encadrer celui-ci de ""
exemple : "Mes données"


----------



## cetace (24 Janvier 2017)

Voilà, time machine est branché en fonction
Last login: Tue Jan 24 11:37:55 on console

imac-de-jean:~ jeanbboules$ diskutil list

/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1

   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            999.3 GB   disk0s2

   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3


/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                            Macintosh HD           +999.0 GB   disk1

                                Logical Volume on disk0s2

                                C7C80B1E-25E2-4C33-BF69-800C344F0461

                                Unencrypted


/dev/disk2 (external, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *250.1 GB   disk2

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1

   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh SSD           99.2 GB    disk2s2

   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk2s3

   4:                  Apple_HFS Donnees                 149.7 GB   disk2s4


/dev/disk3 (external, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk3

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk3s1

   2:                  Apple_HFS STOREVA                 999.9 GB   disk3s2


imac-de-jean:~ jeanbboules$


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (24 Janvier 2017)

Tu désactives Time Machine et tu passes les commandes du post #87 si ça te convient.


----------



## cetace (24 Janvier 2017)

Comment arrêter Time Machine sans le débrancher pour partitionner le HDD STP ?


----------



## cetace (24 Janvier 2017)

J'ai juste à décocher :"Sauvegarder automatiquement" ?
Je ne voudrais pas faire de bêtises LOL


----------



## cetace (24 Janvier 2017)

Bon je me suis lancé, est-ce que c'est bon ?


----------



## cetace (24 Janvier 2017)

Pour le reste, je vais rester comme suggéré plus haut.
Je garde le SDD comme secours et données.
Et à chaque mises à jour du système je ferai les MàJ sur le HDD et sur le SSD.
ça te convient ?


----------



## cetace (24 Janvier 2017)

Sur le bureau,
 j'ai bien Macintosh SSD et Données
Mais pour STOREVA je n'ai pas "Mes données" d'affiché


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (24 Janvier 2017)

cetace a dit:


> Bon je me suis lancé, est-ce que c'est bon ?


Non c'est pas bon.
Qu'as-tu passé exactement comme commande ?


----------



## cetace (24 Janvier 2017)

diskutil resizeVolume /Volumes/STOREVA 300G jhfs+ « Mes données » 0b


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (24 Janvier 2017)

Et le retour de la commande?


----------



## cetace (24 Janvier 2017)

Je refais la même commande alors ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (24 Janvier 2017)

Non tu stoppes TM puis tu tapes ou mieux, tu fais un copier/coller dans le terminal de la ligne ci-dessous :

*diskutil resizeVolume /Volumes/STOREVA 300G jhfs+ "Mes données" 0b*

Et tu donnes les retours.


----------



## cetace (24 Janvier 2017)

Last login: Tue Jan 24 17:34:15 on ttys001

imac-de-jean:~ jeanbboules$ diskutil resizeVolume /Volumes/STOREVA 300G jhfs+ « Mes données » 0b

Mes does not appear to be a valid disk size

imac-de-jean:~ jeanbboules$


----------



## cetace (24 Janvier 2017)

Celui-ci n'est pas pareil, ça ne viendrait pas de la formes des guillemets


Last login: Tue Jan 24 17:41:08 on ttys001

imac-de-jean:~ jeanbboules$ diskutil resizeVolume /Volumes/STOREVA 300G jhfs+ "Mes données" 0b

Resizing to 300000000000 bytes and adding 1 partition

Started partitioning on disk3s2 STOREVA

Verifying the disk

Verifying file system

Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume

Detected a case-sensitive volume

Checking extents overflow file

Checking catalog file

[ / 0%..10%.............................................. ]


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (24 Janvier 2017)

Ben si avec les bons "" ça marche mieux.
Avec le terminal, faut pas chercher midi à 14h00.


----------



## cetace (24 Janvier 2017)

toujours pas bon


----------



## cetace (24 Janvier 2017)

Manque le disque "Mes données"


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (24 Janvier 2017)

cetace a dit:


> toujours pas bon


Tu n'as pas donné la fin de la commande. Est-elle terminée?


----------



## cetace (24 Janvier 2017)

Y avait pas la fin de la commande ?
Je recommande


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (24 Janvier 2017)

Attends.
Que vois-tu dans le terminal?


----------



## cetace (24 Janvier 2017)

oui y a bien tout
Last login: Tue Jan 24 17:51:13 on ttys001

imac-de-jean:~ jeanbboules$ diskutil resizeVolume /Volumes/STOREVA 300G jhfs+ "Mes données" 0b

Resizing to 300000000000 bytes and adding 1 partition

Started partitioning on disk3s2 STOREVA

Verifying the disk

Verifying file system

Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume

Detected a case-sensitive volume

Checking extents overflow file

Checking catalog file

[ \ 0%..10%.............................................. ]


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (24 Janvier 2017)

Ben faut patienter jusqu'à avoir le prompt :
imac-de-jean:~ jeanbboules$


----------



## cetace (24 Janvier 2017)

Excuse moi, ça travaille toujours c'est très long


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (24 Janvier 2017)

Ben voui, ça doit carburer et en plus sur un DDE faut pas s'énerver.
Ne revalide surtout pas Time Machine tant que c'est pas fini.


----------



## cetace (24 Janvier 2017)

OK on est à 18%


----------



## cetace (24 Janvier 2017)

Last login: Tue Jan 24 17:51:13 on ttys001

imac-de-jean:~ jeanbboules$ diskutil resizeVolume /Volumes/STOREVA 300G jhfs+ "Mes données" 0b

Resizing to 300000000000 bytes and adding 1 partition

Started partitioning on disk3s2 STOREVA

Verifying the disk

Verifying file system

Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume

Detected a case-sensitive volume

Checking extents overflow file

Checking catalog file

Checking multi-linked files

Checking catalog hierarchy

Checking extended attributes file

Checking multi-linked directories

Checking volume bitmap

Checking volume information

The volume STOREVA appears to be OK

File system check exit code is 0

Resizing

Shrinking file system

Modifying partition map

Initialized /dev/rdisk3s3 as a 652 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 57344k journal

Mounting disk

Finished partitioning on disk3s2 STOREVA

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk3

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk3s1

   2:                  Apple_HFS STOREVA                 300.0 GB   disk3s2

   3:                  Apple_HFS Mes données             699.7 GB   disk3s3

imac-de-jean:~ jeanbboules$


----------



## cetace (24 Janvier 2017)

ça doit être bon cette fois, c'est pas facile avec un boulet comme moi LOL


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (24 Janvier 2017)

Mais oui c'est bon. Tu t'es débrouillé comme un grand.

Ça te va comme organisation?

Tu peux relancer une sauvegarde Time Machine pour vérifier.


----------



## cetace (24 Janvier 2017)

Merci de ta patience, j'ai relancé Time Machine, comment on peut vérifier que ça fonctionne ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (24 Janvier 2017)

Tu forces une sauvegarde. Si TM a une icône en haut à droite (petite horloge) tu cliques dessus puis "Sauvegarder maintenant"
Si pas d'icône menu /pref system/TM puis cliquer en bas de fenêtre "Afficher TM dans la barre des menus"


----------



## cetace (24 Janvier 2017)

Oui c'est fait avec (la petite horloge) mais comment on voit que ça sauvegarde ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (24 Janvier 2017)

Si tu as fait "Sauvegarder..." tu recliques sur la petite horloge et tu devrais voir "Sauvegarde en cours" plus qq infos en premières lignes.


----------



## cetace (24 Janvier 2017)

C'est écrit "dernière sauvegarde sur STOREVA aujourd'hui à 18H46.
Mais ça dure 3 secondes, ça doit être normal puisqu'il n'y a pas de modif.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (24 Janvier 2017)

Ben c'est tout bon.

@+


----------



## cetace (24 Janvier 2017)

L' organisation que tu m'as fait faire me convient parfaitement.
J'aurai sans doute des questions plus tard.
En attendant je te remercie encore pour ton aide et ta patience;
Je vais te souhaiter une bonne soirée


----------



## cetace (13 Mars 2017)

Bonjour,
J'ai donc mon SSD sur lequel j'ai cloner le système.
Je peux démarrer et utiliser soit le DD HD d'origine, soit le DD externe SSD.
Ma question:
Si mon système est pollué et que je veux cloner mon SSD externe sur le DD HD, quel est la manip ?
Merci


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (13 Mars 2017)

Je te conseille de faire un choix pour ton disque système, car sinon tu risques d'avoir des surprises.
Perso je choisirai le SSD comme disque système et ferai de la place sur le HDD. Dans le pire des cas si tu souhaites avoir un clonne du SSD sur le HDD c'est jouable, mais ne t'en sers qu'en cas de problème. Je te conseille pour ce faire de renommer CLONE le système sur le HDD et de régler le disque de démarrage sur le SSD.

Pour cloner le SSD sur le HDD tu as 2 choix :
SuperDuper gratuit avec qq limitations.
Carbon Copy Cloner payant, mais complet.


----------



## cetace (13 Mars 2017)

Je comprends pas trop.
Je croyais que je pouvais utiliser le clone fait sur le SSD pour éventuellement le copier et remplacer les données du HDD en cas de gros problème.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (13 Mars 2017)

cetace a dit:


> Je comprends pas trop.
> Je croyais que je pouvais utiliser le clone fait sur le SSD pour éventuellement le copier et remplacer les données du HDD en cas de gros problème.


OK.
Donc ton but est de réaliser des sauvegardes (clones) du système du hdd vers le SSD. Pas de soucis. Les mêmes logiciels cités ci-dessus font l'affaire.


----------



## cetace (13 Mars 2017)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Je te conseille de faire un choix pour ton disque système, car sinon tu risques d'avoir des surprises.
> Perso je choisirai le SSD comme disque système et ferai de la place sur le HDD. Dans le pire des cas si tu souhaites avoir un clonne du SSD sur le HDD c'est jouable, mais ne t'en sers qu'en cas de problème. Je te conseille pour ce faire de renommer CLONE le système sur le HDD et de régler le disque de démarrage sur le SSD.


Je vais suivre ton conseil, choisir le SSD comme disque système.
Comment dois-je procéder ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (13 Mars 2017)

Dans menu pomme/préférences système/disque de démarrage tu sélectionnes le SSD.


----------



## cetace (13 Mars 2017)

C'est tout simple, merci bien jeanjd63.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (13 Mars 2017)

Pas de quoi.


----------



## cetace (18 Mars 2017)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Pas de quoi.


Je vais encore t'embêter un peu LOL.
J'utilise mon SSD externe pour le système, j'apprécie la plus grande rapidité de fonctionnement.

Le Macintosh HDD fait 1 To et il n'y a que le système et quelques Go de données dessus soit 932 GO utilisables.
Je pense qu'il serait bien de le partitionner.
Serait-il possible de créer deux ou trois partitions sur le Macintosh avec une ligne de commande sans nuire ni altérer le système qui est dessus ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (18 Mars 2017)

Que te renvoient :
diskutil list
diskutil cs list


----------



## cetace (18 Mars 2017)

```
Last login: Sat Mar 18 07:56:48 on console

imac-de-jean:~ jeanbboules$ diskutil list

/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1

   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            999.3 GB   disk0s2

   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3


/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                            Macintosh HD           +999.0 GB   disk1

                                Logical Volume on disk0s2

                                C7C80B1E-25E2-4C33-BF69-800C344F0461

                                Unencrypted


/dev/disk2 (external, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *250.1 GB   disk2

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1

   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh SSD           99.2 GB    disk2s2

   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk2s3

   4:                  Apple_HFS Donnees SSD             149.7 GB   disk2s4


/dev/disk3 (external, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk3

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk3s1

   2:                  Apple_HFS STOREVA                 300.0 GB   disk3s2

   3:                  Apple_HFS Donnees HDD             699.7 GB   disk3s3


imac-de-jean:~ jeanbboules$

ET

Last login: Sat Mar 18 10:13:21 on ttys000

imac-de-jean:~ jeanbboules$ diskutil

Disk Utility Tool

Utility to manage local disks and volumes

Most commands require an administrator or root user


WARNING: Most destructive operations are not prompted


Usage:  diskutil [quiet] <verb> <options>, where <verb> is as follows:


    list                 (List the partitions of a disk)

    info[rmation]        (Get information on a specific disk or partition)

    listFilesystems      (List file systems available for formatting)

    activity             (Continuous log of system-wide disk arbitration)


    u[n]mount            (Unmount a single volume)

    unmountDisk          (Unmount an entire disk (all volumes))

    eject                (Eject a disk)

    mount                (Mount a single volume)

    mountDisk            (Mount an entire disk (all mountable volumes))


    enableJournal        (Enable HFS+ journaling on a mounted HFS+ volume)

    disableJournal       (Disable HFS+ journaling on a mounted HFS+ volume)

    moveJournal          (Move the HFS+ journal onto another volume)

    enableOwnership      (Exact on-disk User/Group IDs on a mounted volume)

    disableOwnership     (Ignore on-disk User/Group IDs on a mounted volume)


    rename[Volume]       (Rename a volume)


    verifyVolume         (Verify the file system data structures of a volume)

    repairVolume         (Repair the file system data structures of a volume)


    verifyDisk           (Verify the components of a partition map of a disk)

    repairDisk           (Repair the components of a partition map of a disk)


    eraseDisk            (Erase an existing disk, removing all volumes)

    eraseVolume          (Erase an existing volume)

    reformat             (Erase an existing volume with same name and type)

    eraseOptical         (Erase optical media (CD/RW, DVD/RW, etc.))

    zeroDisk             (Erase a disk, writing zeros to the media)

    randomDisk           (Erase a disk, writing random data to the media)

    secureErase          (Securely erase a disk or freespace on a volume)


    partitionDisk        ((re)Partition a disk, removing all volumes)

    resizeVolume         (Resize a volume, increasing or decreasing its size)

    splitPartition       (Split an existing partition into two or more)

    mergePartitions      (Combine two or more existing partitions into one)


    appleRAID <verb>     (Perform additional verbs related to AppleRAID)

    coreStorage <verb>   (Perform additional verbs related to CoreStorage)

    apfs <verb>          (Perform additional verbs related to APFS)


diskutil <verb> with no options will provide help on that verb


imac-de-jean:~ jeanbboules$
```


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (18 Mars 2017)

Tu vas commencer par faire un :
*diskutil cs revert C7C80B1E-25E2-4C33-BF69-800C344F0461*
puis tu referas un :
*diskutil list
*
Ensuite combien de partitions souhaites-tu créer sur le HDD et de quelle taille?


----------



## cetace (18 Mars 2017)

```
imac-de-jean:~ jeanbboules$ diskutil cs revert C7C80B1E-25E2-4C33-BF69-800C344F0461

Started CoreStorage operation on disk1 Macintosh HD

Error: -69741: The target disk isn't eligible for reversion because it wasn't created by conversion or it is not part of a simple setup of exactly one logical and one physical volume

imac-de-jean:~ jeanbboules$
```
ET

```
Last login: Sat Mar 18 10:27:41 on ttys000

imac-de-jean:~ jeanbboules$ diskutil list

/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1

   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            999.3 GB   disk0s2

   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3


/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                            Macintosh HD           +999.0 GB   disk1

                                Logical Volume on disk0s2

                                C7C80B1E-25E2-4C33-BF69-800C344F0461

                                Unencrypted


/dev/disk2 (external, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *250.1 GB   disk2

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1

   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh SSD           99.2 GB    disk2s2

   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk2s3

   4:                  Apple_HFS Donnees SSD             149.7 GB   disk2s4


/dev/disk3 (external, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk3

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk3s1

   2:                  Apple_HFS STOREVA                 300.0 GB   disk3s2

   3:                  Apple_HFS Donnees HDD             699.7 GB   disk3s3


imac-de-jean:~ jeanbboules$
```


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (18 Mars 2017)

que renvoie un :
*diskutil cs list*


----------



## cetace (18 Mars 2017)

```
Last login: Sat Mar 18 10:28:52 on ttys000

imac-de-jean:~ jeanbboules$ diskutil cs list

CoreStorage logical volume groups (1 found)

|

+-- Logical Volume Group 9A64881A-3743-4BF7-B6DF-8570182CD505

    =========================================================

    Name:         Macintosh HD

    Status:       Online

    Size:         999345127424 B (999.3 GB)

    Free Space:   5943296 B (5.9 MB)

    |

    +-< Physical Volume D9000278-2D21-47E2-8495-EC7297361DC1

    |   ----------------------------------------------------

    |   Index:    0

    |   Disk:     disk0s2

    |   Status:   Online

    |   Size:     999345127424 B (999.3 GB)

    |

    +-> Logical Volume Family 4419D69F-E0BA-4BCD-B9C0-1FF0D890BF90

        ----------------------------------------------------------

        Encryption Type:         None

        |

        +-> Logical Volume C7C80B1E-25E2-4C33-BF69-800C344F0461

            ---------------------------------------------------

            Disk:                  disk1

            Status:                Online

            Size (Total):          998986858496 B (999.0 GB)

            Revertible:            No

            LV Name:               Macintosh HD

            Volume Name:           Macintosh HD

            Content Hint:          Apple_HFS

imac-de-jean:~ jeanbboules$
```


----------



## Locke (18 Mars 2017)

@cetace
Dans tes réponses, fais un clic sur l'icône carrée avec un signe +, tu sélectionnes les balises </> Code et tu insères le résultat des commandes du Terminal. C'est moi qui modifie tes réponses.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (18 Mars 2017)

Bon mauvaise nouvelle. Il va être impossible de supprimer la structure CoreStorage du HDD qui nous empêche de le repartitionner sans pertes.
Bonne nouvelle, on va, si nécessaire sauvegarder "Macintosh HD", repartitionner le HDD et réinjecter "Macintosh HD"

As-tu une sauvegarde de Macintosh HD ou le système sur SSD est le même?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (18 Mars 2017)

Locke a dit:


> @cetace
> Dans tes réponses, fais un clic sur l'icône carrée avec un signe +, tu sélectionnes les balises </> Code et tu insères le résultat des commandes du Terminal. C'est moi qui modifie tes réponses.


Comme ceci :


----------



## cetace (18 Mars 2017)

OK pour les balises, merci du conseil.
Le système sur le SSD est le même que sur le "Macintosh HD".
Mais s'il faut utiliser à nouveau CCC, c'est impossible car la période d'évaluation est terminée.


----------



## Locke (18 Mars 2017)

Autrement dit et sans screenshot, un clic sur cette icône ⊞, un clic sur </> Code et tu insères le résultat des commandes du Terminal. 

J'ai pas pu m'empêcher.


----------



## Locke (18 Mars 2017)

cetace a dit:


> Mais s'il faut utiliser à nouveau CCC, c'est impossible car la période d'évaluation est terminée.


Hé ben, tu utilises SuperDuper! gratuit dans ses fonctions de base et suffisant pour faire ce que tu as à faire. 

Pourtant, tu sais ou trouver ailleurs ce qu'il faut.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (18 Mars 2017)

Donc tu vas utiliser SuperDuper qui lui est gratuit.

Sais-tu comment tu veux partager ton HDD? Combien de partitions et quelle taille (en réservant 100 Go pour "Macintosh HD")


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (18 Mars 2017)

Donc dans un premier temps, il faut détruire le CoreStorage sur le HDD avec destruction de toutes les données.
Tu vas passer la commande :
*diskutil cs delete 9A64881A-3743-4BF7-B6DF-8570182CD505*
Puis donner le retour de :
*diskutil list*


----------



## cetace (18 Mars 2017)

Si SuperDuper convient, je veux bien tenter si ce n'est pas trop compliqué et s'il n'y a pas de risque.
Deux partitions en plus du système (600 et 300) par exemple.
En ouvrant mon Super duper, j'ai ce message, y a t'il un problème ?


----------



## Locke (18 Mars 2017)

Non, c'est un contrôle d'une MAJ, clic sur OK et fais un petit tour ici... http://www.macosfacile.com/clone.html ...tu vas trouver un petit tutoriel. Normalement tu connais ce lien, tu as oublié ? 

Il n'y a rien de compliqué, dans *Copy* tu sélectionnes le disque dur à cloner, dans *to* tu sélectionnes le disque dur qui recevra le clone. Laisse tels quels les réglages par défaut, un clic sur *Copy Now* et tu patientes gentiment.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (18 Mars 2017)

Non. C'est juste un pb de mise à jour. Tu peux cliquer sur Manual Check ou tu laisses ainsi.

Pour ton HDD commence par effectuer les commands du post #145


----------



## cetace (18 Mars 2017)

Bon je me lance:
*Note: quand j'appuie sur + il n'y a aucun effet*

```
Last login: Sat Mar 18 10:37:48 on ttys000

imac-de-jean:~ jeanbboules$ diskutil cs delete 9A64881A-3743-4BF7-B6DF-8570182CD505

Started CoreStorage operation

Unmounting Logical Volumes

Destroying Logical Volume Group

Erasing disk0s2

Initialized /dev/rdisk0s2 as a 931 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 81920k journal

Mounting disk

Finished CoreStorage operation

imac-de-jean:~ jeanbboules$


Puis:
Last login: Sat Mar 18 11:35:28 on ttys000

imac-de-jean:~ jeanbboules$ diskutil list

/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1

   2:                  Apple_HFS Untitled                999.3 GB   disk0s2


/dev/disk2 (external, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *250.1 GB   disk2

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1

   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh SSD           99.2 GB    disk2s2

   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk2s3

   4:                  Apple_HFS Donnees SSD             149.7 GB   disk2s4


/dev/disk3 (external, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk3

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk3s1

   2:                  Apple_HFS STOREVA                 300.0 GB   disk3s2

   3:                  Apple_HFS Donnees HDD             699.7 GB   disk3s3


imac-de-jean:~ jeanbboules$
```


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (18 Mars 2017)

Donc tu vas taper la commande :
*diskutil renameVolume disk0s2 "Macintosh HD"*
puis
*diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 100g jhfs+ nom_600g 600g jhfs+ nom_900G 900g*
En adaptant à ton goût les noms en rouge.

Ensuite tu copieras via SuperDuper "Macintosh SSD" sur "Macintosh HD"


----------



## cetace (18 Mars 2017)

Je ne sais pas si c'est bon, j'ai ça comme réponse/

```
Last login: Sat Mar 18 11:51:31 on ttys000

imac-de-jean:~ jeanbboules$ diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 100g jhfs+ Macintoch_600g 600g jhfs+ Macintoch_900G 900g

Resizing to 100000000000 bytes and adding 2 partitions

Error starting volume resize: The target disk is too small for this operation (-69771)

imac-de-jean:~ jeanbboules$
```


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (18 Mars 2017)

Oups recommence ainsi :
* diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 100g jhfs+ Macintosh_600G 600g jhfs+ Macintosh_300G 0b*


----------



## cetace (18 Mars 2017)

```
Last login: Sat Mar 18 11:52:06 on ttys000

imac-de-jean:~ jeanbboules$ diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 100g jhfs+ Macintosh_600G 600g jhfs+ Macintosh_300G 0b

Resizing to 100000000000 bytes and adding 2 partitions

Started partitioning on disk0s2 Macintosh HD

Verifying the disk

Verifying file system

Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume

Checking extents overflow file

Checking catalog file

Checking multi-linked files

Checking catalog hierarchy

Checking extended attributes file

Checking volume bitmap

Checking volume information

The volume Macintosh HD appears to be OK

File system check exit code is 0

Resizing

Shrinking file system

Modifying partition map

Initialized /dev/rdisk0s3 as a 559 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 49152k journal

Mounting disk

Initialized /dev/rdisk0s4 as a 279 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 24576k journal

Mounting disk

Finished partitioning on disk0s2 Macintosh HD

/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1

   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            100.0 GB   disk0s2

   3:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh_600G          599.9 GB   disk0s3

   4:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh_300G          299.7 GB   disk0s4

imac-de-jean:~ jeanbboules$
```


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (18 Mars 2017)

Ben c'est tokay.


----------



## cetace (18 Mars 2017)

On va se reposer et manger un petit morceau
Ensuite je  copierai via SuperDuper "*Macintosh SSD*" sur "*Macintosh HD*"
Je te donnerai des nouvelles

nota: je ne sais pas pourquoi le clic sur + n'a pas d'effet


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (18 Mars 2017)

cetace a dit:


> On va se reposer et manger un petit morceau
> Ensuite je  copierai via SuperDuper "*Macintosh SSD*" sur "*Macintosh HD*"
> Je te donnerai des nouvelles
> 
> *nota: je ne sais pas pourquoi le clic sur + n'a pas d'effet*



Bon appétit.
Pour le clic sur + as-tu un anti-virus ou bloqueur de pub?


----------



## Locke (18 Mars 2017)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Pour le clic sur + as-tu un anti-virus ou bloqueur de pub?


uBlock ne pose aucun problème.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (18 Mars 2017)

Locke a dit:


> uBlock ne pose aucun problème.


Tu as des actions?


----------



## Locke (18 Mars 2017)

Pas encore, il va falloir que je me penche sur le sujet, mais Adblock est bien une passoire.


----------



## cetace (18 Mars 2017)

Oui j'ai oublié de vous souhaiter "bon appétit"
Effectivement je crois que Locke a quelques actions chez uBlock 
Pour revenir à nos moutons, est- ce que j'ai bien régler ?
Faut-il laisser "using Backup - all files ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (18 Mars 2017)

Yes sir.

Ensuite tu tentes de démarrer sur le HDD et si ok, tu peux demander, depuis ce même HDD le rechargement du système depuis App Store et ensuite faire la réinstallation du système.
Cela permettra de recréer la partition "Recovery HD" qui a "sauté" lors de la suppression du CoreStorage.

Bon courage.


----------



## cetace (18 Mars 2017)

Je crois que ça se passe mal


----------



## cetace (18 Mars 2017)

C'est écrit (fenêtre de gauche) *Impossible d'activer la propriété sur SSD*


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (18 Mars 2017)

Tente un :
diskutil enableOwnership disk0s2
Puis relance le clonage.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (18 Mars 2017)

Et si rien de neuf, tu redémarres le Mac puis tu passes la commande :
diskutil enableOwnership disk1s2
Et tu relances.


----------



## cetace (18 Mars 2017)

Pour être sûr que je fais bien, je clique sur "Copy Now" dans fenêtre de gauche ou de droite ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (18 Mars 2017)

cetace a dit:


> Pour être sûr que je fais bien, je clique sur "Copy Now" dans fenêtre de gauche ou de droite ?


Perso quand j'ai le choix, c'est la gauche.


----------



## cetace (18 Mars 2017)

Ca me donne ça:




Toujours ce failed en rouge à gauche.
Je ne sais pas si c'est normal ?
Maintenant faut cliquer sur "Copy Now" à droite ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (18 Mars 2017)

Tu peux essayer.


----------



## cetace (18 Mars 2017)

ou peut-être sur OK à gauche ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (18 Mars 2017)

Tu as fait un :
diskutil enableOwnership disk1s2
Avant?


----------



## cetace (18 Mars 2017)

Bon je clique sur Copy now à droite


----------



## cetace (18 Mars 2017)

Oui oui, j'ai fait un diskutil enableOwnership disk1s2 avant


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (18 Mars 2017)

Et le clic à droite a donné quoi ?


----------



## cetace (18 Mars 2017)

Ca marche pas.
Quand j'ai cliqué sur "Copy Now" à droite, une petite roue c'est mise à tourner en face la ligne rouge à droite puis elle s'est arrêter au bout de 2 minutes et plus rien ne se passe.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (18 Mars 2017)

Donc tu as 2 solutions :
1) casser la tirelire et te payer CCC
2) si tu n'as rien de spécial a récupérer, télécharger OS X via App store et demander l'installation sur Macintosh HD.


----------



## cetace (18 Mars 2017)

J'ai une ancienne version de CCC, je pense qu'elle peut convenir ?
Si oui, est-ce que les réglages sont bons ?
Si oui je clique sur "cloner"


----------



## Locke (18 Mars 2017)

Depuis 7 ans je n'ai jamais vu cet écran de droite avec SuperDuper!, ni la moindre erreur ce type.

@cetace
Pourquoi tu fais des copies d'écran aussi petites ? Ce qui passe bien dans les forums est une taille en largeur de 1024 pixels.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (18 Mars 2017)

cetace a dit:


> J'ai une ancienne version de CCC, je pense qu'elle peut convenir ?
> Si oui, est-ce que les réglages sont bons ?
> Si oui je clique sur "cloner"


Tente le coup.

Quelle version de Super Duper utilises-tu? Tu as chargé la dernière?


----------



## Locke (18 Mars 2017)

Il devrait avoir la 2.9.1 qui ne pose pas de problème.


----------



## cetace (18 Mars 2017)

Super Duper version 2.9.1 Oui


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (18 Mars 2017)

Il faudrait peut être tenter, avant de lancer SuperDuper de désactiver le SIP :
En mode Recovery (cmd+r lors du boot) ouvrir un terminal (Menu/Utilitaires/Terminal) et là taper :
*csrutil disable*
puis
*reboot*
et tenter le lancement de SuperDuper.


----------



## cetace (18 Mars 2017)

Non avec CCC ancienne version, un message me dit qu'il faut la nouvelle version


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (18 Mars 2017)

Donc tente de retirer le SIP (en tout bien tout honneur) et de relancer SuperDuper.


----------



## cetace (18 Mars 2017)

Je ne trouve pas pour ouvrir le terminal en mode recovery.
En mode recovery, j'ai :
UTILITAIRE macOs
- restaurer à partir de TM
- reinstaller macOs
Obtenir de l'aide 
Utilitaire de disque


----------



## Locke (18 Mars 2017)

Dans la barre de menu en haut.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (18 Mars 2017)

Dans le menu (en haut de l'écran) tu as Utilitaires puis en cliquant dessus tu vas voir Terminal


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (18 Mars 2017)

J'ai essayé SuperDuper sur mon Mac et ça fonctionne très bien sans "bricoler" quoi que ce soit. Par contre mon mot de passe administrateur m'est demandé.

Utilises-tu un compte administrateur pour lancer SuperDuper et donnes-tu ton mot de passe?


----------



## cetace (18 Mars 2017)

OK c'est fait,


----------



## cetace (18 Mars 2017)

Oui je suis en administrateur, je ne me souviens plus s'il demande le mot de passe


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (18 Mars 2017)

Tente de relancer et fais bien attention à cette demande de mot de passe.


----------



## cetace (18 Mars 2017)

Quand j'ouvre Super Duper, le cadenas est ouvert





Si je clique sur le cadenas, il demande le mot de passe
Puis je clique sur Copy Now et j'ai ceci


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (18 Mars 2017)

Clique sur le cadenas pour le fermer. Chez moi il est fermé.


----------



## cetace (18 Mars 2017)

J'ai fermé le cadenas, mais quand je clique sur copy
J'ai ceci: et ça reste comme ça


----------



## cetace (18 Mars 2017)

Il demande bien le mot de passe, je clique sur "copy Now" 
Prepare to copy Files est bleu puis au bout de deux secondes
 il devient rouge


----------



## cetace (18 Mars 2017)

Noter que je n'ai plus les deux fenêtres que j'avais au début, je n'ai maintenant qu'une fenêtre.
Mais voilà, ça bloque quelque part.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (18 Mars 2017)

Ce qui me gène c'est en bas de page de ta copie d'écran :
*Registered to : by Macupdate (49 Copies)*

Chez moi j'ai :
*Unregistered copie *et ça fonctionne.

Tu n'aurais pas par hasard une vielle version "Crackée" qui trainerai?

Tu as bien suivi le lien que je t'ai donné pour télécharger SuperDuper : http://www.shirt-pocket.com/SuperDuper/SuperDuperDescription.html


----------



## cetace (18 Mars 2017)

Si tu parles de Super Duper, je ne vois pas pourquoi je l'aurais crackée  du fait qu'il est gratuit.
Par contre je peux le supprimer et le retécharger


----------



## zeltron54 (18 Mars 2017)

@jeanjd63 

Ce problème ressemble beaucoup à un problème d'autorisation sur le volume macintosh SSD !
As-tu pensé à vérifier les droits et éventuellement modifier ou réparer les autorisations.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (18 Mars 2017)

cetace a dit:


> Si tu parles de Super Duper, je ne vois pas pourquoi je l'aurais crackée  du fait qu'il est gratuit.
> Par contre je peux le supprimer et le retécharger


Fais cela oui. et avant de télécharger le nouveau, fais :
*rm -r Library/"Applications Support/SuperDuper!"*


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (18 Mars 2017)

zeltron54 a dit:


> @jeanjd63
> 
> Ce problème ressemble beaucoup à un problème d'autorisation sur le volume macintosh SSD !
> As-tu pensé à vérifier les droits et éventuellement modifier ou réparer les autorisations.


J'ai un doute et maintenant il n'est possible que de réparer les autorisations sur le répertoire perso :
*
diskutil resetUserPermissions / `id -u`*


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (18 Mars 2017)

Tu peux aussi faire avant de réinstaller un 
*rm "Library/Preferences/com.blacey.SuperDuper!.plist"*


----------



## cetace (18 Mars 2017)

J'ai fait tout ça et réinstaller.
Tout se passe bien, demande du mot de passe et tout bien 
Puis à l'utilisation le problème est le même


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (18 Mars 2017)

Laisse tomber Super Duper et si tu n'as rien de spécial à sauvegarder, télécharge ton système (Sierra je suppose) via App Store et demande l'installation sur "Macintosh HD" tu auras ainsi un système de secours propre sur le HDD.


----------



## cetace (18 Mars 2017)

Oui c'est ce que je vais faire, c'est Sierra oui.
Je n'ai jamais fait, je regarde ça


----------



## cetace (18 Mars 2017)

Il faut que je clique sur Mac Os Sierra ? Puis télécharger ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (18 Mars 2017)

C'est tout simple. Tu télécharges Sierra et à la fin du téléchargement l'installation va se lancer. C'est à ce moment-là qu'il faudra bien choisir la partition de destination. Dans ton cas : "Macintosh HD"


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (18 Mars 2017)

cetace a dit:


> Il faut que je clique sur Mac Os Sierra ? Puis télécharger ?


tu cliques sur ce lien : http://www.apple.com/fr/macos/sierra/ puis sur "Mise à niveau en haut à droite.


----------



## Locke (18 Mars 2017)

Le message en rouge indique bien un problème de propriété sur le SSD.


----------



## cetace (18 Mars 2017)

J'ai fait ce que tu m'as dit en premier:
Sierra est en téléchargement de l'App store.

Faut faire ce que tu m'as dit en premier
Tu télécharges Sierra et à la fin du téléchargement l'installation va se lancer

ou en deuxième ?
tu cliques sur ce lien : http://www.apple.com/fr/macos/sierra/ puis sur "Mise à niveau en haut à droite.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (18 Mars 2017)

Non le lien était pour lancer le téléchargement. S'il est en cours ne te préoccupes plus de ça.
Donc à la fin du téléchargement tu lances l'install sur Macintosh HD.


----------



## cetace (18 Mars 2017)

Voilà, Sierra est installé, que reste-il à faire ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (18 Mars 2017)

Un état des lieux :
*diskutil list*


----------



## cetace (18 Mars 2017)

Last login: Sat Mar 18 21:01:00 on console

imac-de-jean:~ jeanbboules$ diskutil list

/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1

   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            99.5 GB    disk0s2

   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

   4:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh_600G          599.9 GB   disk0s4

   5:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh_300G          299.7 GB   disk0s5


/dev/disk1 (external, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *250.1 GB   disk1

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1

   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh SSD           99.2 GB    disk1s2

   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk1s3

   4:                  Apple_HFS Donnees SSD             149.7 GB   disk1s4


/dev/disk2 (external, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk2

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1

   2:                  Apple_HFS STOREVA                 300.0 GB   disk2s2

   3:                  Apple_HFS Donnees HDD             699.7 GB   disk2s3


imac-de-jean:~ jeanbboules$


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (18 Mars 2017)

Ben ça a l'air parfait tout ça.

Il n'y a plus qu'à faire attention sur quel système tu démarres.


----------



## cetace (18 Mars 2017)

Je viens de m'apercevoir que le clic sur + est opérationnel
La partition Recovery HD est créée ?
Donc je n'ai plus qu'à réinstaller Office et le reste
Je vais travailler sur le SSD bien sûr

Je viens aussi de m'apercevoir que je peux éditer sur le forum (sur le SSD je ne peux pas)
Ce Pb vient de safari


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (18 Mars 2017)

Je serai toi, je créerai des utilisateurs différents sur les 2 disques pour être sûr de pas te mélanger les pinceaux entre les 2 systèmes.
Autre difficulté à prévoir, sera la maintenance des versions logicielles systèmes et programmes tiers sur les 2 systèmes.


----------



## cetace (18 Mars 2017)

Je ne peux pas me mélanger les pinceaux car les mots de passe sont différents. (il n'a pas accepté le même à l'installation) Et puis il démarrera toujours sur le SSD si je l'ai choisi.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (18 Mars 2017)

cetace a dit:


> Je ne peux pas me mélanger les pinceaux car les mots de passe sont différents. (il n'a pas accepté le même à l'installation) Et puis il démarrera toujours sur le SSD.


Super.


----------



## cetace (18 Mars 2017)

Je crois que nous avons terminé ?
Si c'est le cas, je te remercie infiniment et te souhaite une bonne soirée et un bon dimanche. (En attendant que je t'embête encore LOL)


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (18 Mars 2017)

Hi hi. Bon Week-end à toi aussi.


----------



## cetace (14 Mai 2017)

Pour jeanjd63,
En cliquant pour ouvrir une image dans google drive, la petite roue en couleur s'est mise à tourner indéfiniment et j'ai été obligé d'arrêter le Mac en appuyant sur le bouton Marche/arrêt.
Au démarrage, il a démarré sur le disque du Mac HD
Dans préférence système/disque de démarrage, je n'ai pas la possibilité de démarrer sur le disque SSD, je n'ai que Macintosh HD.
Comment faire pour démarrer sur mon SSD ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (14 Mai 2017)

Salut.
Que te renvoient depuis le terminal les commandes suivantes :
diskutil list
diskutil cs list


----------



## cetace (14 Mai 2017)

```
Last login: Sun May 14 08:47:13 on ttys000

imac-de-jean:~ jeanbboules$

imac-de-jean:~ jeanbboules$ diskutil list

/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1

   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            99.5 GB    disk0s2

   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

   4:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh_600G          599.9 GB   disk0s4

   5:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh_300G          299.7 GB   disk0s5


/dev/disk1 (external, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1

   2:                  Apple_HFS STOREVA                 300.0 GB   disk1s2

   3:                  Apple_HFS Donnees HDD             699.7 GB   disk1s3
```


----------



## Locke (14 Mai 2017)

@cetace 
Oups, j'ai effacé le 2ème listing en voulant fusionner. 

Pense à mettre le résultat entre des balises Code.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (14 Mai 2017)

C'est STOREVA ton SSD système ?


----------



## cetace (14 Mai 2017)

```
Last login: Sun May 14 09:11:11 on ttys000

imac-de-jean:~ jeanbboules$ diskutil cs list

No CoreStorage logical volume groups found

imac-de-jean:~ jeanbboules$
```


----------



## cetace (14 Mai 2017)

Non Storeva c'est le DD pour Time Machine


----------



## cetace (14 Mai 2017)

Voir page 9, sur le screen, c'est macintosh SSD mais il n'est pas reconnu


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (14 Mai 2017)

Tente de débrancher le SSD et de le rebrancher.


----------



## cetace (14 Mai 2017)

Je l'ai débranché, rebranché, redémarré et il n'apparait toujours pas.
Je suis au même point


----------



## cetace (14 Mai 2017)




----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (14 Mai 2017)

Stoppe ton Mac, débranche le STOREVA et le SSD, debranche la prise électrique pendant 1 minute.
Rebranche l'alimentation, redemarre et enfin rebranche le SSD.


----------



## cetace (14 Mai 2017)

Pas d'amélioration, on revient pareil.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (14 Mai 2017)

Ce qui voudrait dire que le SSD est HS.
Peux tu le connecter sur un autre Mac ou PC?


----------



## cetace (14 Mai 2017)

Je l'ai connecté sur un PC et il ne réagit pas, ce qui veut dire que mon SSD presque neuf est HS.
Je vais donc être obligé de travailler sur Le disque d'origine HDD.
Mais ce qui m'inquiète, c'est que (si tu regardes le screen ci-dessus) c'est qu'il n'y a pas
Il n'y a pas "Machintosh HD" et donc pas d'accès à
"la maison"
"bibliothèque"
"Utilisateur"


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (14 Mai 2017)

cetace a dit:


> Je l'ai connecté sur un PC et il ne réagit pas, ce qui veut dire que mon SSD presque neuf est HS.
> Je vais donc être obligé de travailler sur Le disque d'origine HDD.
> Mais ce qui m'inquiète, c'est que (si tu regardes le screen ci-dessus) c'est qu'il n'y a pas
> Il n'y a pas "Machintosh HD" et donc pas d'accès à
> ...


Je ne suis pas chez moi.
Je regarderai plus en détail quand je peux.


----------



## cetace (14 Mai 2017)

OK merci jean


----------



## Locke (14 Mai 2017)

cetace a dit:


> 2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            99.5 GB    disk0s2


A priori c'est ta partition de 100 Go pour Macintosh HD qui est malade.


----------



## cetace (14 Mai 2017)

C'est jeanjd63b qui me la faite et je n'y ai pas touché depuis.
On l'a fait ensemble et j'ai installé Mac OS Sierra dessus


----------



## Locke (14 Mai 2017)

Quelle est la marque de ton disque dur ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (14 Mai 2017)

Donc si tu démarres sur le HDD, que donne dans le terminal les commandes :
*id*
puis
*pwd*
et
*ls -ld *
*
Pour ton SSD il faudrait contacter le vendeur pour lui signaler le pb et demander soit le remboursement soit un échange.


----------



## cetace (14 Mai 2017)

Last login: Sun May 14 13:01:01 on console

imac-de-jean:~ jeanbboules$ id

uid=501(jeanbboules) gid=20(staff) groups=20(staff),12(everyone),61(localaccounts),79(_appserverusr),80(admin),81(_appserveradm),98(_lpadmin),701(com.apple.sharepoint.group.1),33(_appstore),100(_lpoperator),204(_developer),395(com.apple.access_ftp),398(com.apple.access_screensharing),399(com.apple.access_ssh)

imac-de-jean:~ jeanbboules$ 

imac-de-jean:~ jeanbboules$


----------



## cetace (14 Mai 2017)

Last login: Sun May 14 19:39:18 on ttys000

imac-de-jean:~ jeanbboules$ pwd

/Users/jeanbboules

imac-de-jean:~ jeanbboules$


----------



## cetace (14 Mai 2017)

Last login: Sun May 14 19:40:42 on ttys000

imac-de-jean:~ jeanbboules$ ls -ld *

drwx------@  4 jeanbboules  staff   136 14 mai 14:02 Applications

drwx------@  4 jeanbboules  staff   136 14 mai 14:56 Desktop

drwx------@ 23 jeanbboules  staff   782 14 mai 10:59 Documents

drwx------+  6 jeanbboules  staff   204 14 mai 14:24 Downloads

drwx------@ 61 jeanbboules  staff  2074 14 mai 14:01 Library

drwxr-xr-x   9 jeanbboules  staff   306 17 déc 22:55 Mac

drwx------+  3 jeanbboules  staff   102 18 mar 20:43 Movies

drwx------+  3 jeanbboules  staff   102 18 mar 20:43 Music

drwx------+ 31 jeanbboules  staff  1054 16 mar 19:26 Pictures

drwxr-xr-x+  5 jeanbboules  staff   170 18 mar 20:43 Public

imac-de-jean:~ jeanbboules$


----------



## cetace (14 Mai 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Quelle est la marque de ton disque dur ?


Disque dur Sata 1 To


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (14 Mai 2017)

Les répertoires sont bien là. Que ne retrouves-tu pas en démarrant sur le HDD?


----------



## Locke (14 Mai 2017)

cetace a dit:


> Disque dur Sata 1 To


Mais non, ça c'est la taille.

C'est un Western Digital, Maxtor, Toshiba, Seagate ? Quelle est sa référence ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (14 Mai 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Mais non, ça c'est la taille.
> 
> C'est un Western Digital, Maxtor, Toshiba, Seagate ? Quelle est sa référence ?


Un SSD de ces marques?
Je serai un peu étonné.


----------



## Locke (14 Mai 2017)

Je ne pense pas que son SSD fasse une taille de 1 To  ou je me trompe ?


----------



## cetace (14 Mai 2017)

Je ne retrouve pas le répertoire
"Ma maison" avec et évidemment ceux qui sont à l'intérieur: (je ne sais plus ce qu'il y a dedans)
Mes images, téléchargement etc
En cliquant sur macintosh HD j'avais ceci:





Mais je n'ai pas macintosh HD, ni la maison jean bboules


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (14 Mai 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Je ne pense pas que son SSD fasse une taille de 1 To  ou je me trompe ?


De quel disque parles-tu? C'est le SSD qui est HS, pas les autres.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (14 Mai 2017)

cetace a dit:


> Je ne retrouve pas le répertoire
> "Ma maison" avec et évidemment ceux qui sont à l'intérieur: (je ne sais plus ce qu'il y a dedans)
> Mes images, téléchargement etc
> En cliquant sur macintosh HD j'avais ceci:
> ...


Je vois le répertoire "Maison" entre Google Drive et Bureau juste au dessus d'appareils dans Favoris.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (14 Mai 2017)

Sinon dans Finder/Préférences/Barre latérale tu ne peux pas les cocher afin de les faire apparaitre?


----------



## cetace (14 Mai 2017)

Oui c'est ce que j'avais avant et que je devrais avoir, mais maintenant, voir le screen page 12 (c'est ce que j'ai maintenant)


----------



## cetace (14 Mai 2017)

Ah oui OK jean, heureusement que tu es là, ils n'étaient pas cochés.
Pour la marque du DD, je croyais que Locke parlait du disque HD.
Pour la marque du SSD, je vais rechercher la commande et je te dirai la marque.


----------



## cetace (14 Mai 2017)

J'ai du boulot, il; faut tout réinstaller.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (14 Mai 2017)

Par contre je te conseille de te faire rembourser, si tu le peux le SSD et de te monter toi-même un SSD "fiable" avec les "ingrédients"  suivants :
SSD Crucial : http://www.crucial.fr/fra/fr/ct525mx300ssd1
Boitier Storeva : https://www.macway.com/fr/product/2...-argent-storeva-arrow-series-usb-30-uasp.html

On doit trouver les mêmes chez l'amazon.


----------



## cetace (14 Mai 2017)

Merci Jeanjd63, je vais suivre tes conseils.
Peut-être pourras-tu ensuite me guider pour mettre le système sur ce SSD.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (14 Mai 2017)

Pas de soucis. On refera comme précédemment et ça devrait bien fonctionner.
Par contre n'oublies pas de donner la marque de ton SSD "foireux" afin d'éviter d'acheter le même.


----------



## cetace (14 Mai 2017)

Oui je recherche la commande


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (14 Mai 2017)

Si je regarde les premiers post, c'est ceci : https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B00P736UEU/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
Et tu sembles déjà avoir le boitier Storeva : https://www.macway.com/fr/product/2...82&utm_medium=retargeting&utm_campaign=criteo

As-tu essayé de démonter/remonter le SSD dans le boitier?
Ou de le mettre dans un nouveau boitier?
C'est peut être le boitier qui est HS et pas le SSD.

Je remarque aussi que le SSD avait une capacité de 250 Go donc ceci ferait l'affaire : http://www.crucial.fr/fra/fr/ct275mx300ssd1


----------



## cetace (14 Mai 2017)

J'ai retrouvé le coupable, vient de chez Amazon





Je vais essayer de démonter et remonter le boitier, malheureusement je n'ai pas d'autre boitier


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (14 Mai 2017)

Donc tu peux commencer par commander un nouveau boitier que je t'ai conseillé ci-dessus.
Un peu + cher, mais très fiable : https://www.macway.com/fr/product/2...-argent-storeva-arrow-series-usb-30-uasp.html

Il est aussi chez Amazon : https://www.amazon.fr/Storeva-Boîtier-disque-Argent-Arrow/dp/B00MNR17QY/ref=sr_1_1


----------



## cetace (14 Mai 2017)

Oui je vais d'abord essayer le boitier de Storeva sur le SSD


----------



## Locke (15 Mai 2017)

Pour la marque du SSD c'est bien ce que je souhaite connaître.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (15 Mai 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Pour la marque du SSD c'est bien ce que je souhaite connaître.


C'EST comme le port salut c'est marqué au dessus.  Samsung.


----------



## cetace (24 Mai 2017)

jeanjd63, j'ai commandé et reçu le boitier que tu m'as recommandé.
J'ai mis mon SSD dedans, je l'ai branché et miracle, il est reconnu.
Tout fonctionne maintenant.
J'en déduis que le boitier d'origine est HS.
Merci de ton aide et de tes conseils car je pensais bien que le SSD était HS.
Pendant que je t'ai, je voudrais te poser une question.
Comme je fonctionne sur le SSD externe,
Il y a trois partitions sur le système interne:  macintosh HD sur lequel il y a le système, macintosh 600 G et macintosh 300 G
Je veux faire des clones avec CCC de temps en temps, je pense que je peux les mettre sur macintosh 300 G.
Est-ce qu' on peut mettre plusieurs clones sur cette partition ou faut-il mettre un clone par partition ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (24 Mai 2017)

cetace a dit:


> jeanjd63, j'ai commandé et reçu le boitier que tu m'as recommandé.
> J'ai mis mon SSD dedans, je l'ai branché et miracle, il est reconnu.
> Tout fonctionne maintenant.
> J'en déduis que le boitier d'origine est HS.
> ...


Salut.
Tu ne peux mettre qu'un seul clone par partition. Donc si la taille est suffisante, met le sur la partition 300 go.
Que te renvoient dans le terminal les commandes :
diskutil list
et
df -h


----------



## cetace (24 Mai 2017)

Last login: Wed May 24 08:03:07 on console

imac-de-jean:~ jeanbboules$ diskutil list

/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1

   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            99.5 GB    disk0s2

   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

   4:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh_600G          599.9 GB   disk0s4

   5:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh_300G          299.7 GB   disk0s5


/dev/disk1 (external, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *250.1 GB   disk1

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1

   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh SSD           99.2 GB    disk1s2

   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk1s3

   4:                  Apple_HFS Donnees SSD             149.7 GB   disk1s4


/dev/disk2 (external, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk2

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1

   2:                  Apple_HFS STOREVA                 300.0 GB   disk2s2

   3:                  Apple_HFS Donnees storeva         699.7 GB   disk2s3


imac-de-jean:~ jeanbboules$ 

et
Last login: Wed May 24 19:12:01 on ttys000

imac-de-jean:~ jeanbboules$ df

Filesystem    512-blocks      Used  Available Capacity iused      ifree %iused  Mounted on

/dev/disk1s2   193780824 137767624   55501200    72%  923699 4294043580    0%   /

devfs                383       383          0   100%     664          0  100%   /dev

map -hosts             0         0          0   100%       0          0  100%   /net

map auto_home          0         0          0   100%       0          0  100%   /home

/dev/disk0s4  1171612856  25331448 1146281408     3%   26969 4294940310    0%   /Volumes/Macintosh_600G

/dev/disk0s5   585403704    831272  584572432     1%     141 4294967138    0%   /Volumes/Macintosh_300G

/dev/disk0s2   194305104  66528144  127776960    35%  712815 4294254464    0%   /Volumes/Macintosh HD

/dev/disk1s4   292412840    588440  291824400     1%     103 4294967176    0%   /Volumes/Donnees SSD 

/dev/disk2s2   585937496 461627720  124309776    79% 4880746 4290086533    0%   /Volumes/STOREVA

/dev/disk2s3  1366653704 254150264 1112503440    19%   88298 4294878981    0%   /Volumes/Donnees storeva

imac-de-jean:~ jeanbboules$


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (24 Mai 2017)

Ça devrait le faire sur la partition 300 go.
Par contre je vois que ta partition système est pleine à 72%
C'est pas mal.
Il faudra surveiller ça.


----------



## cetace (24 Mai 2017)

La partition ne fait que 100 Go.
Je n'ai pas grand-chose  dessus: juste le nécessaire.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (24 Mai 2017)

cetace a dit:


> La partition ne fait que 100 Go.
> Je n'ai pas grand-chose  dessus: juste le nécessaire.


Dans ces conditions c'est super. 
Tu souhaiterais partager la partition 300 go en 3*100go pour faire 3 clones différents ?


----------



## cetace (24 Mai 2017)

oui ça serait une bonne solution


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (24 Mai 2017)

Donc il faudrait passer la commande :
diskutil resizevolume disk0s5 100g jhfs+ Clone2 100g jhfs+ Clone3 0b
Puis donner les retours de :
diskutil list


----------



## cetace (24 Mai 2017)

Avant d'opérer, je voudrais être sûr que cela n'affectera pas les deux autres partitions.
Car j' en ai une où il y a le système que j'utilise de temps en temps et l'autre où il y a des données perso.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (24 Mai 2017)

cetace a dit:


> Avant d'opérer, je voudrais être sûr que cela n'affectera pas les deux autres partitions.
> Car j' en ai une où il y a le système que j'utilise de temps en temps et l'autre où il y a des données perso.


Pas de soucis.


----------



## cetace (24 Mai 2017)

Last login: Wed May 24 19:40:18 on ttys000

imac-de-jean:~ jeanbboules$ diskutil resizevolume disk0s5 100g jhfs+ Clone2 100g jhfs+ Clone3 0b

Resizing to 100000000000 bytes and adding 2 partitions

Started partitioning on disk0s5 Macintosh_300G

Verifying the disk

Verifying file system

Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume

Checking extents overflow file

Checking catalog file

Checking multi-linked files

Checking catalog hierarchy

Checking extended attributes file

Checking volume bitmap

Checking volume information

The volume Macintosh_300G appears to be OK

File system check exit code is 0

Resizing

Shrinking file system

Modifying partition map

Initialized /dev/rdisk0s7 as a 93 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 8192k journal

Mounting disk

Initialized /dev/rdisk0s6 as a 93 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 8192k journal

Mounting disk

Finished partitioning on disk0s5 Macintosh_300G

/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1

   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            99.5 GB    disk0s2

   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

   4:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh_600G          599.9 GB   disk0s4

   5:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh_300G          100.0 GB   disk0s5

   6:                  Apple_HFS Clone2                  99.9 GB    disk0s6

   7:                  Apple_HFS Clone3                  99.6 GB    disk0s7

imac-de-jean:~ jeanbboules$ 

Et
Last login: Wed May 24 20:46:55 on ttys000

imac-de-jean:~ jeanbboules$ diskutil

Disk Utility Tool

Utility to manage local disks and volumes

Most commands require an administrator or root user


WARNING: Most destructive operations are not prompted


Usage:  diskutil [quiet] <verb> <options>, where <verb> is as follows:


    list                 (List the partitions of a disk)

    info[rmation]        (Get information on a specific disk or partition)

    listFilesystems      (List file systems available for formatting)

    activity             (Continuous log of system-wide disk arbitration)


    u[n]mount            (Unmount a single volume)

    unmountDisk          (Unmount an entire disk (all volumes))

    eject                (Eject a disk)

    mount                (Mount a single volume)

    mountDisk            (Mount an entire disk (all mountable volumes))


    enableJournal        (Enable HFS+ journaling on a mounted HFS+ volume)

    disableJournal       (Disable HFS+ journaling on a mounted HFS+ volume)

    moveJournal          (Move the HFS+ journal onto another volume)

    enableOwnership      (Exact on-disk User/Group IDs on a mounted volume)

    disableOwnership     (Ignore on-disk User/Group IDs on a mounted volume)


    rename[Volume]       (Rename a volume)


    verifyVolume         (Verify the file system data structures of a volume)

    repairVolume         (Repair the file system data structures of a volume)


    verifyDisk           (Verify the components of a partition map of a disk)

    repairDisk           (Repair the components of a partition map of a disk)


    eraseDisk            (Erase an existing disk, removing all volumes)

    eraseVolume          (Erase an existing volume)

    reformat             (Erase an existing volume with same name and type)

    eraseOptical         (Erase optical media (CD/RW, DVD/RW, etc.))

    zeroDisk             (Erase a disk, writing zeros to the media)

    randomDisk           (Erase a disk, writing random data to the media)

    secureErase          (Securely erase a disk or freespace on a volume)


    partitionDisk        ((re)Partition a disk, removing all volumes)

    resizeVolume         (Resize a volume, increasing or decreasing its size)

    splitPartition       (Split an existing partition into two or more)

    mergePartitions      (Combine two or more existing partitions into one)


    appleRAID <verb>     (Perform additional verbs related to AppleRAID)

    coreStorage <verb>   (Perform additional verbs related to CoreStorage)

    apfs <verb>          (Perform additional verbs related to APFS)


diskutil <verb> with no options will provide help on that verb


imac-de-jean:~ jeanbboules$


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (24 Mai 2017)

Tu as oublié le list à la fin de la deuxième commande.
Pas grave.
Pour normaliser tu peux passer la commande :
diskutil renamevolume disk0s5 Clone1


----------



## cetace (24 Mai 2017)

Last login: Wed May 24 20:48:16 on ttys000

imac-de-jean:~ jeanbboules$ diskutil renamevolume disk0s5 Clone1

Volume on disk0s5 renamed to Clone1

imac-de-jean:~ jeanbboules$

Ca doit le faire maintenant ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (24 Mai 2017)

Donne le retour de 
diskutil list


----------



## cetace (24 Mai 2017)

Ca doit être bon, merci Jean et bonne soirée


----------



## cetace (24 Mai 2017)

Last login: Wed May 24 20:59:21 on ttys000

imac-de-jean:~ jeanbboules$ diskutil list

/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1

   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            99.5 GB    disk0s2

   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

   4:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh_600G          599.9 GB   disk0s4

   5:                  Apple_HFS Clone1                  100.0 GB   disk0s5

   6:                  Apple_HFS Clone2                  99.9 GB    disk0s6

   7:                  Apple_HFS Clone3                  99.6 GB    disk0s7


/dev/disk1 (external, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *250.1 GB   disk1

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1

   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh SSD           99.2 GB    disk1s2

   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk1s3

   4:                  Apple_HFS Donnees SSD             149.7 GB   disk1s4


/dev/disk2 (external, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk2

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1

   2:                  Apple_HFS STOREVA                 300.0 GB   disk2s2

   3:                  Apple_HFS Donnees storeva         699.7 GB   disk2s3


imac-de-jean:~ jeanbboules$


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (24 Mai 2017)

OK. Donc tu as maintenant 3 partitions de clone.
À toi de (jouer) gérer.


----------



## cetace (24 Mai 2017)

Encore merci, à bientôt LOL


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (24 Mai 2017)

Pas de quoi. Bon weekend.


----------



## cetace (4 Juin 2017)

Bonsoir ,
Juste pour signaler que amazon m'a remboursé le boitier défectueux sans problème.
Juste sur ma parole et sans me demander celui qui est HS.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (5 Juin 2017)

cetace a dit:


> Bonsoir ,
> Juste pour signaler que amazon m'a remboursé le boitier défectueux sans problème.
> Juste sur ma parole et sans me demander celui qui est HS.


Bien.
Pour ça ils ne sont pas chiants.


----------



## Fullcrum (5 Juin 2017)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Donc tu peux commencer par commander un nouveau boitier que je t'ai conseillé ci-dessus.
> Un peu + cher, mais très fiable : https://www.macway.com/fr/product/2...-argent-storeva-arrow-series-usb-30-uasp.html
> 
> Il est aussi chez Amazon : https://www.amazon.fr/Storeva-Boîtier-disque-Argent-Arrow/dp/B00MNR17QY/ref=sr_1_1



Merci pour le boitier de chez Macway jeanjd63 il est nickel , bien ,deux que celui que j'avais ...


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (6 Juin 2017)

FULLCRUM a dit:


> Merci pour le boitier de chez Macway jeanjd63 il est nickel , bien ,deux que celui que j'avais ...


Pas de quoi. 
C'est une valeur sûre.


----------



## doczlu (19 Juin 2017)

Je découvre qu'un disque SSD Crucial utilisé en externe (USB ou Firewire) se dégrade très vite.
Maintenant je comprends mieux pourquoi mon disque SSD plantait fréquemment. Et là il vient de rendre définitivement l'âme...
Confirmation du problème en contactant Crucial qui me confirme que leurs disques SSD sont prévus pour être utilisés en SATA interne.
D'où ma question : existe t'il des marques qui permettent d'utiliser leur SSD sans problème dans un boitier externe ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (19 Juin 2017)

doczlu a dit:


> Je découvre qu'un disque SSD Crucial utilisé en externe (USB ou Firewire) se dégrade très vite.
> Maintenant je comprends mieux pourquoi mon disque SSD plantait fréquemment. Et là il vient de rendre définitivement l'âme...
> Confirmation du problème en contactant Crucial qui me confirme que leurs disques SSD sont prévus pour être utilisés en SATA interne.
> D'où ma question : existe t'il des marques qui permettent d'utiliser leur SSD sans problème dans un boitier externe ?


Première nouvelle. Perso j'ai un Sandisk dans un boitier thunderbolt Lacie et je l'utilise comme support du système depuis 3 ans sans l'ombre d'un souci.


----------



## Yuls (19 Juin 2017)

doczlu a dit:


> Je découvre qu'un disque SSD Crucial utilisé en externe (USB ou Firewire) se dégrade très vite.
> Maintenant je comprends mieux pourquoi mon disque SSD plantait fréquemment. Et là il vient de rendre définitivement l'âme...
> Confirmation du problème en contactant Crucial qui me confirme que leurs disques SSD sont prévus pour être utilisés en SATA interne.



C'est peut-être (?) parce que la commande TRIM n'est pas supportée sur les boitiers externes en USB, sauf sur les boitiers externes Thunderbolt comme le LaCie Rugged.


----------



## Locke (19 Juin 2017)

Pareil que *jeanjd63*, moi j'en ai 6 dont 3 dans des boitiers UASP, 1 dans un simple boitier USB 3.0, 1 dans un boitier Thunderbolt et 1 dans un boitier USB 3.0/FireWire 800. A ce jour aucun problème, il y en a quand même 3 qui subissent tous les jours des lectures/écritures de fichiers lourds, je parle de mes fichiers en 3D et de mes montages vidéos.

Je suis surpris de lire ceci...


doczlu a dit:


> Confirmation du problème en contactant Crucial qui me confirme que leurs disques SSD sont prévus pour être utilisés en SATA interne.


…c'est très étonnant. Aucune presse spécialisée n'en parle !

Je pense aussi que *JLB21* qui est plus dans la section vidéo sera aussi très étonné de lire cette réponse #291.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (19 Juin 2017)

En USB, il suffit de choisir un boitier uasp et de suivre les préconisations de Crucial : http://communaute.crucial.com/t5/FA...-moins-performant-Que-se-passe-t-il/ta-p/9311


----------



## doczlu (19 Juin 2017)

Je suis aussi étonné mais c'est pourtant la réponse que m'a donné Crucial quand j'ai décris les problèmes.
J'avais pourtant bien pris soin de prendre un boitier externe UASP.
Depuis que j'utilise un disque HDD en externe sur mon portable je n'ai plus aucun soucis, il y a donc bien un lien.
Qu'est ce que vous utilisez comme référence de SSD en externe si ça fonctionne sans problème pour vous ?


----------



## doczlu (19 Juin 2017)

Pour info, j'ai aussi testé cette manipulation :
Procédure de lancement de la fonction _Active Garbage Collection_ sur votre SSD Crucial :
- Sur un PC de bureau, débranchez simplement le câble SATA de votre SSD et ne laissez branché que le câble d'alimentation. Après le démarrage de votre PC, le SSD sera en veille mais comme il sera alimenté électriquement, _Garbage Collection_ pourra fonctionner.
Et depuis le disque n'est plus lisible sur aucun système...


----------



## Locke (19 Juin 2017)

doczlu a dit:


> Sur un PC de bureau, débranchez simplement le câble SATA de votre SSD *et ne laissez branché que le câble d'alimentation*.


C'est bien, mais moi et d'autres nous n'avons qu'une connexion que par un cordon USB, donc pas d'alimentation. Ils se mordent la queue chez Crucial.

Et ceux qui ont installés un SSD dans leur iMac dernière génération, je les vois mal tout redémonter !


----------



## doczlu (19 Juin 2017)

Je suis allez faire un tour sur des forums anglo-saxons et je retrouve bien des problèmes avec des disques Crucial M500 en externe: Descriptions de disques qui ne sont plus lisibles ou qui sont éjectés du bureau (super quand ça arrive pendant une phase d'écriture...).

Apparemment ces problèmes n'arrivent pas avec un disque installé en interne (mac ou pc). La manipulation décrit pas Crucial concerne une tentative de remise en état d'un disque externe en le branchant en interne dans un PC.


----------



## Locke (20 Juin 2017)

Et moi je suis toujours très étonné de ce problème, je transfère pas mal de Go, quasiment tous les jours. Il n'y a pas très longtemps un dossier de travail de 94 Go parmi tant d'autres, et ce depuis octobre 2015.

Dans ma panoplie de SSD, j'ai 3 Crucial, 2 Samsung et 1 Drevo et aucun pour le moment ne me pose le moindre problème, ils sont tous dans des boîtiers externes USB UASP ou pas.


----------



## doczlu (20 Juin 2017)

D'après les infos que j'ai pu voir, c'est à chaque fois des Crucial M500 acheté en 2014.
Peut être une série défectueuse ? Ou alors un problème au bout de 3 ans (juste quand la garantie se termine?)

Je me souviens avoir aussi rencontré des problèmes avec un Sandisk Ultra II 960 branché dans un boitier externe.
Depuis qu'il est en interne dans un PC plus aucun soucis. Tous mes Mac ont (avaient) des Crucial en interne et là aussi pas de soucis.

Pour les boitiers, j'utilisais un ICY Box IB-228U3Eb et un ICY Box IB243U3.
Depuis j'ai investi dans un RocketStor 5212 mais je n'ose plus mettre de SSD...

ça m'intéresserait d'avoir la référence exacte des disques SSD que vous utilisez en externe sans rencontrer de soucis.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (20 Juin 2017)

Les boitiers que je préconise, sont ceux-ci : https://www.macway.com/fr/product/2...-argent-storeva-arrow-series-usb-30-uasp.html


----------



## Locke (20 Juin 2017)

Et moi j'ai commandé la même chose sur Amazon au même prix... https://www.amazon.fr/Storeva-Boîtier-disque-Argent-Arrow/dp/B00MNR17QY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1497948764&sr=8-1&keywords=Boîtier+disque+dur+2,5"+7+mm+Argent+Storeva+Arrow+Series+USB+3.0+UASP

Et il y a eu dans les forums pas mal de membres ayant eu des problèmes avec justement des boitiers ICY Box.


----------



## doczlu (20 Juin 2017)

J'avais envoyé une réponse mais elle a disparu ???

Merci pour l'info sur le boitier Storeva.

Je ne saurais tout de même trop vous conseiller de ne pas laisser vos données que sur un SSD mais de les dupliquer aussi sur un HD classique pour éviter de perdre d'un coup plusieurs gigas.

Et voici le conseil Crucial :

_Il est important de noter qu’utiliser notre SSD en externe via USB est possible mais le disque a été conçu pour une connexion SATA et il est possible que certaines fonctions internes du disque telles que Garbage Collection et Wear Levelling, soient impactées et ne puissent pas fonctionner correctement à travers une connexion USB._


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (20 Juin 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Et moi j'ai commandé la même chose sur Amazon au même prix... https://www.amazon.fr/Storeva-Boîtier-disque-Argent-Arrow/dp/B00MNR17QY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1497948764&sr=8-1&keywords=Boîtier+disque+dur+2,5"+7+mm+Argent+Storeva+Arrow+Series+USB+3.0+UASP
> 
> Et il y a eu dans les forums pas mal de membres ayant eu des problèmes avec justement des boitiers ICY Box.


Tu remarqueras qu'il est vendu par Macway (même chez Zozone)


----------



## doczlu (20 Juin 2017)

A priori si j'utilise un SSD dans un HighPoint RocketStor 5212 - Dock Thunderbolt je ne devrais plus rencontrer de problèmes ?

Autre question : vos boitiers Storeva sont connectés en permanence ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (20 Juin 2017)

Perso je n'utilise pas le Storeva dans le cas présent, mais un Lacie Thunderbolt (le système est dessus).
As-tu mis à jour les firmware de tes SSD et as-tu essayé de les reformater?


----------



## Locke (20 Juin 2017)

doczlu a dit:


> Autre question : vos boitiers Storeva sont connectés en permanence ?


Chez moi 2 sur 3.

Et j'utilise ce boitier... https://www.amazon.fr/Transcend-por...219&sr=8-1&keywords=ssd+transcend+thunderbolt ...qui contient une version de Windows 10 et que ça.


----------



## doczlu (20 Juin 2017)

Le boitier Transcend étant prévu pour fonctionner sur le Mac, tout comme le Dock RocketStor, doivent être les solutions les plus fiables.

Le firmware sur le Crucial M500 correspond bien à la dernière version : MU05.

Impossible de formater le disque même avec le logiciel Crucial (disponible que sous windows d'ailleurs  )
Sous OS X avec le gestionnaire de disque j'ai un message comme quoi il n'arrive pas à éjecter le disque du bureau pour le formater.
Sous Windows 10, j'ai un message comme quoi le disque est protégé en écriture.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (20 Juin 2017)

SSD connecté que renvoie un :
*diskutil list *
depuis le terminal.


----------



## doczlu (20 Juin 2017)

Dans un premier temps, je vais essayer d'éviter de brancher et débrancher le disque en utilisant des interfaces différentes, ce qui risque de rajouter des problèmes et donc attendre ce que me conseil Crucial en utilisant le logiciel sous Windows avant de le rebrancher sur le Mac.
Je vous tiendrai au courant de l'avancé, surtout si ça peut servir à d'autres.


----------



## Locke (20 Juin 2017)

doczlu a dit:


> attendre ce que me conseil Crucial en utilisant le logiciel sous Windows avant de le rebrancher sur le Mac.


Ca me rappelle que j'ai eu une panne avec un SSD Crucial, il y a un peu plus de 2 ans et acheté sur Amazon. Impossible de formater ce SSD, j'ai eu un technicien english de chez Crucial, il en a conclu à une panne et il m'a renvoyé bien entendu un SSD tout neuf. En fait, les pannes peuvent arriver avec n'importe quel type de support, rien n'est infaillible.


----------



## doczlu (20 Juin 2017)

Dommage que j'ai bêtement cru que ces problèmes récurrents venaient de mon vieux Macbook Pro incompatible avec le nouvel OS.
J'ai parcouru les forums ou les pannes étaient à chaque fois supposées être liées à des extensions systèmes non compatibles ou des problèmes de permissions alors qu'en fait ça venait du SSD. Ma garantie est maintenant dépassée... Snif.


----------



## Locke (20 Juin 2017)

doczlu a dit:


> Ma garantie est maintenant dépassée


Ce n'est pas 3 ans ?

Sur le site officiel... http://www.crucial.fr/fra/fr/company-garantie


----------



## doczlu (20 Juin 2017)

SSD acheté en mars 2014, donc trop tard... de trois mois.


----------



## Locke (21 Juin 2017)

doczlu a dit:


> SSD acheté en mars 2014, donc trop tard... de trois mois.


Tu peux quand même tenter, on ne sait jamais.


----------



## doczlu (21 Juin 2017)

Rebranchement du SSD sur mon dock en thunderbolt.
La commande *diskutil list *me donne :
/dev/disk3 (external, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *480.1 GB   disk3

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk3s1

   2:                  Apple_HFS Crucial M500 - A        239.5 GB   disk3s2

   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk3s3

   4:                  Apple_HFS CrucialM500             239.6 GB   disk3s4


----------



## Locke (22 Juin 2017)

doczlu a dit:


> Rebranchement du SSD sur mon dock en thunderbolt.


Tu n'as pas un boitier seul en USB 3.0 en UASP ? Quelle est la marque de ton dock ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (22 Juin 2017)

doczlu a dit:


> Rebranchement du SSD sur mon dock en thunderbolt.
> La commande *diskutil list *me donne :
> /dev/disk3 (external, physical):
> 
> ...


Tu veux tenter de le reformater et de réinstaller mac os x dessus?


----------



## doczlu (22 Juin 2017)

Je voudrais déjà tout simplement le formater mais quand j'ai lancé l'utilitaire de disque apple, ce dernier est resté un bon quart d'heure avec l'inscription "chargement des disques" puis j'ai eu droit à une fenêtre finder "erreur d'éjection de disque..." et plus de disque sur le bureau.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (22 Juin 2017)

On va tenter en ligne de commande :
Donne déjà les retours (complets) de 
*diskutil list*


----------



## doczlu (22 Juin 2017)

Voici le rapport diskutil list de tous les disques connectés (celui qui pose problème est le disk3).

diskutil list

/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            250.1 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +249.8 GB   disk1
                                Logical Volume on disk0s2
                                14527C63-E550-44F5-AD0E-A08CDB7D5262
                                Unencrypted

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *160.0 GB   disk2
   1:                      Linux                         19.8 GB    disk2s1
   2:               Windows_NTFS STOREVA MINI NTFS       140.3 GB   disk2s2


/dev/disk3 (external, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *480.1 GB   disk3
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk3s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Crucial M500 - A        239.5 GB   disk3s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk3s3
   4:                  Apple_HFS CrucialM500             239.6 GB   disk3s4


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (22 Juin 2017)

Tu veux reformater tout le SSD ou tu as qq chose à récupérer dessus?


----------



## doczlu (22 Juin 2017)

Juste reformater tout le SSD.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (22 Juin 2017)

Donc tu vas taper les 2 commandes :
*diskutil zerodisk -force disk3*
Là ça risque de durer un certain temps.
Si tu récupères le prompt tu tapes ensuite :
*diskutil erasedisk jhfs+ "Crucial M500" disk3*


----------



## doczlu (22 Juin 2017)

J'ai directement le message :
Could not find disk for -force


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (22 Juin 2017)

Pardon je modifie c'est :
*diskutil zerodisk force disk3*


----------



## doczlu (22 Juin 2017)

Ok, ça mouline...


----------



## doczlu (22 Juin 2017)

Voici le message en fin d'étape :

Error: -69759: Securely erasing data to prevent recovery failed

Underlying error: 5: Input/output error


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (22 Juin 2017)

Là c'est mauvais signe.
Tente la suite :
*diskutil erasedisk jhfs+ "Crucial M500" disk3*
Mais un doute m'habite.


----------



## doczlu (22 Juin 2017)

La ça va être difficile vu que le disque n'apparait plus sur le bureau et qu'il n'est plus détecté avec un diskutil list...


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (22 Juin 2017)

Débranche le disque et rebranche-le.


----------



## doczlu (22 Juin 2017)

J'ai quand même tenté et j'ai ceci :

Started erase on disk3

Unmounting disk

Creating the partition map

Waiting for partitions to activate

Formatting disk3s2 as Mac OS Extended (Journaled) with name Crucial M500

Error: -69830: This operation requires an unmounted disk


----------



## doczlu (22 Juin 2017)

Nouvel essai :

Started erase on disk3

Unmounting disk

Error: -69888: Couldn't unmount disk


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (22 Juin 2017)

Je crois que c'est mort.
Tu devrais contacter Crucial et vu le peu de mois depuis la fin de garantie, demander un geste commercial.


----------



## doczlu (22 Juin 2017)

Dommage, j'y ai cru un moment.
C'est pas gagné pour le geste commercial...


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (22 Juin 2017)

Ils sont assez commerciaux chez Crucial. Perso j'ai toujours apprécié leur approche.


----------



## macomaniac (22 Juin 2017)

Salut *doczlu
*
Je m'immisce juste pour une minuscule variation.

Si tu commences par passer la commande :

```
diskutil umount force disk3s2
```
 est-ce que tu obtiens le message :

```
Volume CrucialM500 on disk3s2 force-unmounted
```
 ou un message d'erreur ?

- si tu as obtenu le message de succès de démontage du volume *CrucialM500* > enchaîne avec la commande de *Jean*  -->

```
diskutil erasedisk jhfs+ "Crucial M500" disk3
```

=> je suis sûr que la commande va planter > mais je suis curieux de lire quel message d'échec va être retourné.


----------



## Locke (22 Juin 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Tu n'as pas un boitier seul en USB 3.0 en UASP ? Quelle est la marque de ton dock ?


Je serais curieux de voir comment ça se passe dans un autre boitier ?


----------



## doczlu (22 Juin 2017)

Tout d'abord pour répondre à Macomaniac, j'ai rebranché le SSD dans le dock et seule la partition Crucial M500-A apparaissait.

Un *diskutil disk *donnait pourtant :
*/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
#:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *480.1 GB   disk3
1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk3s1
2:                  Apple_HFS Crucial M500 - A        239.5 GB   disk3s2
3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk3s3
4:                  Apple_HFS CrucialM500             239.6 GB   disk3s4*

la commande *diskutil umount force disk3s2* 
donne :
*Volume Crucial M500 - A on disk3s2 force-unmounted *
et le disque n'apparait plus sur le bureau

Mais la commande :
*diskutil erasedisk jhfs+ "Crucial M500 - A" disk3*
Donne ceci :
*Started erase on disk3
Unmounting disk
Creating the partition map
Waiting for partitions to activate
Formatting disk3s2 as Mac OS Extended (Journaled) with name Crucial M500 - A
Error: -69830: This operation requires an unmounted disk*

Et les deux partitions sont de nouveau visibles sur le bureau.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (22 Juin 2017)

Je pense que tu devrais contacter Crucial au + vite et "pleurer" un peu.


----------



## macomaniac (22 Juin 2017)

Ah ! d'accord --> je n'avais pas vu que tu avais un autre volume automatiquement monté sur le disque.

Alors passe l'une après l'autres les 2 commandes de démontage :

```
diskutil umount force disk3s2
diskutil umount force disk3s4
```

et si tu n'as pas de message d'erreur > repasse la commande de *Jean* :

```
diskutil erasedisk jhfs+ "Crucial M500 - A" disk3
```
 et poste ce qui est retourné.

=> je veux absolument lire un certain message d'échec qui signiferait la fin de haricots 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 et que tu pourrais poster à Crucial comme le signe indubitable que le *firmware* du disque est HS.


----------



## doczlu (22 Juin 2017)

Même résultat. Les 2 partitions se démontent.

*diskutil umount force disk3s2
Volume Crucial M500 - A on disk3s2 force-unmounted

diskutil umount force disk3s4
Volume CrucialM500 on disk3s4 force-unmounted*

Mais une fois la commande de formatage entrée, les disques réapparaissent sur le bureau :

*diskutil erasedisk jhfs+ "Crucial M500 - A" disk3
Started erase on disk3
Unmounting disk
Creating the partition map
Waiting for partitions to activate
Formatting disk3s2 as Mac OS Extended (Journaled) with name Crucial M500 - A
Error: -69830: This operation requires an unmounted disk*


----------



## macomaniac (22 Juin 2017)

Bon : inutile de s'acharner.

Comme *Jean* : tu contactes l'assistance de Crucial et tu leur signales que le SSD ne répond plus à des commandes de ré-initialisation de la table de partition. En leur demandant s'ils consentent à un échange standard.


----------



## doczlu (22 Juin 2017)

Et bien c'est rapé :

_Je suis vraiment désolée mais il n’est pas possible d’étendre la garantie et nous n’avions pas connaissances de votre problème avant cette semaine donc nous ne pouvons pas vous échanger le disque.
Nos disques sont conçus pour une installation en interne au port SATA, nous ne recommandons pas une utilisation dans le port optique ou en externe via USB car même si cela peut fonctionner, ça peut affecter la performance du disque à long terme._


----------



## Locke (23 Juin 2017)

doczlu a dit:


> Et bien c'est rapé :
> 
> _Je suis vraiment désolée mais il n’est pas possible d’étendre la garantie et nous n’avions pas connaissances de votre problème avant cette semaine donc nous ne pouvons pas vous échanger le disque.
> *Nos disques sont conçus pour une installation en interne au port SATA, nous ne recommandons pas une utilisation dans le port optique ou en externe via USB car même si cela peut fonctionner, ça peut affecter la performance du disque à long terme.*_


Ce n'est nullement mentionné dans la garantie dans le lien de la réponse #314.

Ca ne changera rien à ton problème, mais un peu de lecture sur ce qui m'était arrivé il y a 2 ans... https://forums.macg.co/threads/disque-ssd-grise.1274489/


----------



## doczlu (30 Juin 2017)

Est-ce que quelqu'un a déjà ouvert un boitier Transcend pour voir la marque du SSD ?


----------



## Locke (30 Juin 2017)

doczlu a dit:


> Est-ce que quelqu'un a déjà ouvert un boitier Transcend pour voir la marque du SSD ?


Tu veux dire des puces. 

Un peu de lecture sur un SSD interne... http://www.lesnumeriques.com/ssd/transcend-ssd370s-512-go-p27597/test.html ...comme j'en ai un en boitier externe et que je l'ai ouvert, je confirme que ce sont bien des puces de chez Micron estampillées Transcend, il y a aussi une puce de chez Samsung.

Avec le boitier externe comme il y a une connexion en USB 3.0 et en Thunderbolt, il y a 2 cartes. Une est le contrôleur des connexions, l'autre contient les puces mémoire de la marque Micron.

Bref, les puces Micron équipent tous les SSD de chez Crucial.


----------



## doczlu (30 Juin 2017)

Merci pour les infos, mais ça concerne des disques à installer en interne quand je lis l'article.
Moi je parlais des SSD qui se trouvent dans les "boitiers" externes Transcend.

C'est marrant d'ailleurs, j'ai écris à Transcend en décrivant le problème que j'avais rencontré et voici la réponse :

_Nous n'avons pas SSD spécifique à utiliser en externe.
Cependant, nous proposons des SSD portable. Ci-dessous les liens vers les fiches produits:
-ESD400 (PC) https://fr.transcend-info.com/Products/No-666
-SJM500 (Mac) https://fr.transcend-info.com/apple/sjm_


----------



## Locke (1 Juillet 2017)

doczlu a dit:


> Moi je parlais des SSD qui se trouvent dans les "boitiers" externes Transcend.





Locke a dit:


> *comme j'en ai un en boitier externe et que je l'ai ouvert*


Relis bien, j'ai démonté mon SSD externe Transcend, l'article mentionne bien des puces Micron, ce que je confirme aussi pour mon modèle externe qui est ce modèle… https://www.amazon.fr/Transcend-por...8887733&sr=8-1&keywords=ssd+externe+transcend


----------



## doczlu (1 Juillet 2017)

Au temps pour moi...
J'en conclus donc que la modification doit concerner la carte contrôleur pour qu'il n'y ait pas de soucis avec les modèles en boitier externe Transcend.
Je serais quand même curieux de savoir combien d'années peuvent tenir les disques SSD externes ?
Pour le moment pour moi c'est 3 ans et 3 mois...


----------



## cetace (19 Novembre 2017)

Pour jeanjd63,
J'ai un DD Storeva  de 1 Go.
Tu m'as conseillé et fais faire deux partitions:
Une de 300 Go pour Time Machine
Une de 600 Go pour mettre des données personnelles.
Mais depuis une semaine, toutes les heures j'ai un message qui apparait:




Donc Time Machine ne fait plus de sauvegardes.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (19 Novembre 2017)

cetace a dit:


> Pour jeanjd63,
> J'ai un DD Storeva  de 1 Go.
> Tu m'as conseillé et fais faire deux partitions:
> Une de 300 Go pour Time Machine
> ...


Hello. Ça faisait longtemps.

Peux-tu donner, DDE connecté, les retours de la commande :
*diskutil list*


----------



## cetace (19 Novembre 2017)

Voilà mon cher professeur:

```
Last login: Sun Nov 19 08:05:21 on console

You have mail.

imac-de-jean:~ jeanbboules$ diskutil list

/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1

   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            99.5 GB    disk0s2

   3:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh_600G          599.9 GB   disk0s3

   4:                  Apple_HFS Clone1                  99.5 GB    disk0s4

   5:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s5

   6:                  Apple_HFS Clone2                  99.3 GB    disk0s6

   7:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s7

   8:                  Apple_HFS Clone3                  99.6 GB    disk0s8


/dev/disk1 (external, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1

   2:                  Apple_HFS STOREVA                 300.0 GB   disk1s2

   3:                  Apple_HFS Donnees storeva         699.7 GB   disk1s3


/dev/disk2 (external, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *250.1 GB   disk2

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1

   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh SSD           99.2 GB    disk2s2

   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk2s3

   4:                  Apple_HFS Donnees SSD             149.7 GB   disk2s4


imac-de-jean:~ jeanbboules$
```


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (19 Novembre 2017)

Alors le professeur serait ravi(au lit) si tu mettais tes retours entre balises Code :





PS tu peux modifier ton post ci-dessus et le faire.

Sinon tu vas déjà désactiver Time Machine (Préférences TM puis décocher "Sauvegarder automatiquement" )
Ensuite tu vas faire un :
*diskutil repairvolume disk1s2*
Et enfin tu vas réactiver les sauvegardes TM.

Normalement Time machine gère la suppression des sauvegardes les + anciennes.


----------



## cetace (19 Novembre 2017)

Merci Jean, j'ai modifier ma dernière réponse, Locke m'en sera reconnaissant LOL
Voici le résultat:

```
Last login: Sun Nov 19 10:45:10 on ttys000
You have mail.
imac-de-jean:~ jeanbboules$ diskutil repairvolume disk1s2
Started file system repair on disk1s2 STOREVA
Repairing file system
Volume was successfully unmounted
Performing fsck_hfs -fy -x /dev/rdisk1s2
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Detected a case-sensitive volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking multi-linked files
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking multi-linked directories
Checking volume bitmap
Checking volume information
The volume STOREVA appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Restoring the original state found as mounted
Finished file system repair on disk1s2 STOREVA
imac-de-jean:~ jeanbboules$
```
Je vais réactiver les sauvegardes.


----------



## cetace (19 Novembre 2017)

J'ai réactivé les sauvegardes et j'ai cliqué sur "Sauvegarder maintenant".
Mais j'ai eu encore ce même message:
Celui que j'ai mis en screen dans mon premier message.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (19 Novembre 2017)

Tu as changé de version système ces derniers temps?


----------



## cetace (19 Novembre 2017)

Non mais il y a eu une mise jour de l'Os voilà une dizaine de jours et ça correspond à peu près à cette date.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (19 Novembre 2017)

Quelle version as-tu?
Menu / A propos de ce Mac.


----------



## cetace (19 Novembre 2017)

macOS High Sierra version 10.13.1


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (19 Novembre 2017)

Ok donc c'est un peu "normal" car là il tente de sauver tout le système et tu dois manquer un peu de place.
Donne les retours, DDE branché, de la commande :
*df -H*
As-tu des données importantes sur cette sauvegarde TM ou peux-tu tout effacer (voire peut être agrandir la partition).


----------



## cetace (19 Novembre 2017)

J'ai 300 GO pour Time Machine et 700 Go pour mes données
Mes données font 150 Go, donc 550 de libre.
On peut mettre 500 Go pour TM et 500 pour les données.
Faut-il tout enlever pour modifier ? 


```
Last login: Sun Nov 19 11:24:53 on ttys000
You have mail.
imac-de-jean:~ jeanbboules$ df -H
Filesystem      Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused      ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk2s2     99G    48G    51G    49%  959497 4294007782    0%   /
devfs           201k   201k     0B   100%     678          0  100%   /dev
/dev/disk0s2     99G    46G    54G    47%  816906 4294150373    0%   /Volumes/Macintosh HD
/dev/disk0s3    600G    14G   586G     3%   30510 4294936769    0%   /Volumes/Macintosh_600G
map -hosts        0B     0B     0B   100%       0          0  100%   /net
map auto_home     0B     0B     0B   100%       0          0  100%   /home
/dev/disk0s4     99G    62G    38G    63%  810676 4294156603    0%   /Volumes/Clone1
/dev/disk0s6     99G    52G    47G    53%  833813 4294133466    0%   /Volumes/Clone2
/dev/disk0s8    100G   215M    99G     1%     413 4294966866    0%   /Volumes/Clone3
/dev/disk2s4    150G   303M   149G     1%     585 4294966694    0%   /Volumes/Donnees SSD
/dev/disk1s3    700G   149G   551G    22%   81464 4294885815    0%   /Volumes/Donnees storeva
/dev/disk1s2    300G   258G    42G    87% 5554563 4289412716    0%   /Volumes/STOREVA
imac-de-jean:~ jeanbboules$
```


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (19 Novembre 2017)

Tu as 42 Go libres sur STOREVA, c'est un peu peux pour une save globale après mise à jour.
Là je vais m'absenter, mais réfléchis un peu au repartitionnement et on verra ça tout à l'heure.

Si moit moit te convient, tu vas faire : 
*diskutil resizeVolume disk1s3 500g*
puis
*diskutil resizeVolume disk1s2 0b*
Si ça grogne on verra ça + tard.


----------



## cetace (19 Novembre 2017)

Est-ce que mes données vont être sauvegardées si on modifie les partitions ou faut-il-il que je les mettre ailleurs en attendant ?
500 et 500 ça me convient.


----------



## cetace (19 Novembre 2017)

```
Last login: Sun Nov 19 15:44:10 on ttys000
You have mail.
imac-de-jean:~ jeanbboules$ diskutil resizeVolume disk1s3 500g
Resizing to 500000000000 bytes
Started partitioning on disk1s3 Donnees storeva
Verifying the disk
Verifying file system
Volume was successfully unmounted
Performing fsck_hfs -fn -x /dev/rdisk1s3
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking multi-linked files
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking volume bitmap
Checking volume information
The volume Donnees storeva appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Restoring the original state found as mounted
Resizing
Shrinking file system
Modifying partition map
Finished partitioning on disk1s3 Donnees storeva
/dev/disk1 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS STOREVA                 300.0 GB   disk1s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS Donnees storeva         500.0 GB   disk1s3
imac-de-jean:~ jeanbboules$
```

ET
Last login: Sun Nov 19 15:59:51 on ttys000

You have mail.

imac-de-jean:~ jeanbboules$ diskutil resizeVolume disk1s2 0b

Resizing to full size (fit to fill)

Started partitioning on disk1s2 STOREVA

Error: -69743: The new size must be different than the existing size

imac-de-jean:~ jeanbboules$


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (19 Novembre 2017)

Je m'en doutais un peu.
On va trouver une solution ce soir.
@+


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (19 Novembre 2017)

Hello.

Je te propose de copier les données de  /Volumes/"Donnees storeva" sur /Volumes/Macintosh_600G, ensuite on supprimera la partition "Donnees storeva", on pourra agrandir STOREVA et ensuite recréer "Donnees storeva" et rapatrier ses données initiales.  Ouf...
Cela te va-t-y?
Si oui tu fais ceci :
*cp -av /Volumes/"Donnees storeva" /Volumes/Macintosh_600G*
ça va défiler et durer un temps certain.
Quand ce sera terminé (récupération du prompt : imac-de-jean:~ jeanbboules$)
tu tapes la commande :
*diskutil list *
et tu donnes les résultats.


----------



## cetace (19 Novembre 2017)

Ca me va parfaitement Jean, je ferai cela demain matin et je te donnerai le résultat.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (19 Novembre 2017)

Ok.

Bonne soirée.


----------



## cetace (20 Novembre 2017)

Hello Jean 
C'est fait
Et le diskutil list:


```
Last login: Mon Nov 20 08:47:12 on ttys000
You have mail.
imac-de-jean:~ jeanbboules$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            99.5 GB    disk0s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh_600G          599.9 GB   disk0s3
   4:                  Apple_HFS Clone1                  99.5 GB    disk0s4
   5:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s5
   6:                  Apple_HFS Clone2                  99.3 GB    disk0s6
   7:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s7
   8:                  Apple_HFS Clone3                  99.6 GB    disk0s8

/dev/disk1 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *250.1 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh SSD           99.2 GB    disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:                  Apple_HFS Donnees SSD             149.7 GB   disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS STOREVA                 300.0 GB   disk2s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS Donnees storeva         500.0 GB   disk2s3

imac-de-jean:~ jeanbboules$
```


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (20 Novembre 2017)

On va quand même vérifier que tout est ok  :
*du -sxg /Volumes/"Macintosh_600G"/**


----------



## cetace (20 Novembre 2017)

```
Last login: Mon Nov 20 09:34:48 on ttys000
You have mail.
imac-de-jean:~ jeanbboules$ du -sxg /Volumes/"Macintosh_600G"/*
11    /Volumes/Macintosh_600G/Mac
139    /Volumes/Macintosh_600G/donnees storeva
1    /Volumes/Macintosh_600G/famille
1    /Volumes/Macintosh_600G/helper
1    /Volumes/Macintosh_600G/jardin
1    /Volumes/Macintosh_600G/jeux
1    /Volumes/Macintosh_600G/mac suivi
1    /Volumes/Macintosh_600G/michelin
1    /Volumes/Macintosh_600G/petanque 2017
1    /Volumes/Macintosh_600G/picasso
2    /Volumes/Macintosh_600G/z fichiers persos
imac-de-jean:~ jeanbboules$
```


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (20 Novembre 2017)

C'est tokay.
Donc tu vas faire :
*diskutil erasevolume free space disk2s3*
puis 
*diskutil resizevolume disk2s2 500g jhfs+ "Donnees storeva" 0b*


----------



## cetace (20 Novembre 2017)

On continue:

```
Last login: Mon Nov 20 09:44:09 on ttys000
You have mail.
imac-de-jean:~ jeanbboules$ diskutil erasevolume free space disk2s3
Started erase on disk2s3 Donnees storeva
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk2
imac-de-jean:~ jeanbboules$
```

et

Last login: Mon Nov 20 09:55:54 on ttys000

You have mail.

imac-de-jean:~ jeanbboules$ diskutil resizevolume disk2s2 500g jhfs+ "Donnees storeva" 0b

Resizing to 500000000000 bytes and adding 1 partition

Started partitioning on disk2s2 STOREVA

Error: -69604: You cannot create new partitions with a grow request

imac-de-jean:~ jeanbboules$


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (20 Novembre 2017)

redonne les retours de 
*diskutil list*


----------



## cetace (20 Novembre 2017)

```
Last login: Mon Nov 20 09:57:01 on ttys000
You have mail.
imac-de-jean:~ jeanbboules$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            99.5 GB    disk0s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh_600G          599.9 GB   disk0s3
   4:                  Apple_HFS Clone1                  99.5 GB    disk0s4
   5:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s5
   6:                  Apple_HFS Clone2                  99.3 GB    disk0s6
   7:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s7
   8:                  Apple_HFS Clone3                  99.6 GB    disk0s8

/dev/disk1 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *250.1 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh SSD           99.2 GB    disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:                  Apple_HFS Donnees SSD             149.7 GB   disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS STOREVA                 300.0 GB   disk2s2

imac-de-jean:~ jeanbboules$
```


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (20 Novembre 2017)

tape les commandes suivantes :
*diskutil umount disk2*
puis 
*diskutil mount disk2*
et 
*diskutil resizevolume disk2s2 500g jhfs+ "Donnees storeva" 0b*


----------



## cetace (20 Novembre 2017)

```
Last login: Mon Nov 20 10:02:09 on ttys000
You have mail.
imac-de-jean:~ jeanbboules$ diskutil umount disk2
disk2 was already unmounted or it has a partitioning scheme so use "diskutil unmountDisk" instead
imac-de-jean:~ jeanbboules$ diskutil mount disk2
Volume on disk2 failed to mount; if it has a partitioning scheme, use "diskutil mountDisk"
If the volume is damaged, try the "readOnly" option
imac-de-jean:~ jeanbboules$ diskutil resizevolume disk2s2 500g jhfs+ "Donnees storeva" 0b
Resizing to 500000000000 bytes and adding 1 partition
Started partitioning on disk2s2 STOREVA
Error: -69604: You cannot create new partitions with a grow request
imac-de-jean:~ jeanbboules$
```


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (20 Novembre 2017)

Ok Donc :
*diskutil resizevolume disk2s2 0b*
puis
*diskutil resizevolume disk2s2 500g jhfs+ "Donnees storeva" 0b*


----------



## cetace (20 Novembre 2017)

```
Last login: Mon Nov 20 10:06:14 on ttys000
You have mail.
imac-de-jean:~ jeanbboules$ diskutil resizevolume disk2s2 0b
Resizing to full size (fit to fill)
Started partitioning on disk2s2 STOREVA
Verifying the disk
Verifying file system
Volume was successfully unmounted
Performing fsck_hfs -fn -x /dev/rdisk2s2
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Detected a case-sensitive volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking multi-linked files
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking multi-linked directories
Checking volume bitmap
Checking volume information
The volume STOREVA appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Restoring the original state found as mounted
Resizing
Modifying partition map
Growing file system
Finished partitioning on disk2s2 STOREVA
/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS STOREVA                 999.9 GB   disk2s2
imac-de-jean:~ jeanbboules$
```

et


```
Last login: Mon Nov 20 10:11:54 on ttys000
You have mail.
imac-de-jean:~ jeanbboules$ diskutil resizevolume disk2s2 500g jhfs+ "Donnees storeva" 0b
Resizing to 500000000000 bytes and adding 1 partition
Started partitioning on disk2s2 STOREVA
Verifying the disk
Verifying file system
Volume was successfully unmounted
Performing fsck_hfs -fn -x /dev/rdisk2s2
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Detected a case-sensitive volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking multi-linked files
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking multi-linked directories
Checking volume bitmap
Checking volume information
The volume STOREVA appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Restoring the original state found as mounted
Resizing
Shrinking file system
Modifying partition map
Initialized /dev/rdisk2s3 as a 465 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 40960k journal
Mounting disk
Finished partitioning on disk2s2 STOREVA
/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS STOREVA                 500.0 GB   disk2s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS Donnees storeva         499.7 GB   disk2s3
imac-de-jean:~ jeanbboules$
```


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (20 Novembre 2017)

Ben on a fini par l'avoir ce chafouin.
Donc maintenant :
*cp -av /Volumes/Macintosh_600G/"Donnees storeva"/* /Volumes/"Donnees storeva"*


----------



## cetace (20 Novembre 2017)

J'ai coché "Sauvegarder automatiquement"
Puis j'ai cliqué:
Sauvegarder maintenant
J'attends le résultat


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (20 Novembre 2017)

Ça a l'air de ponctionner.
Par contre ça va être un peu long.


----------



## cetace (20 Novembre 2017)

Oui c'est assez long, mais comme tu dis:
"on a fini par l'avoir ce chafouin." (C'est un peu toi quand même) LOL
Quand tout sera fini et OK, je remets un message.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (20 Novembre 2017)

Attention. C'est pas fini. 
As-tu lancé depuis le terminal la copie du post #382 ?
Quand elle sera terminée, et après vérification, il faudra récupérer la place sur Macintosh_600G par la commande :
*rm -rf  /Volumes/Macintosh_600G/"Donnees storeva"*


----------



## cetace (20 Novembre 2017)

Oui tout est fait:
Par contre avec la commande:
*rm -rf /Volumes/Macintosh_600G/"Donnees storeva"*
Tout a bien été transporté vers "Données storéva" 
mais 5 dossiers qui ont bien été transportés sont restés en double dans "Macintosh 600"
Rien de grave, je vais les supprimer manuellement, c'était juste pour te mettre au courant de cette petite anomalie.
La sauvegarde Time Machine est toujours en cours, je te dirai si tout s'est bien passé quand elle sera terminée.
Bon appétit et à plus tard


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (20 Novembre 2017)

Ok. Je comprends pas trop, mais il faudrait voir en détail. La commande aurait du tout supprimer. Des messages d'erreur?
Sinon bonne app. à toi aussi.


----------



## cetace (20 Novembre 2017)

Ben oui c'est bizarre que ces 5 petits dossiers soient restés.
Pourtant je pense avoir bien attendu la fin.
Bah c'est pô grave, je les ai mis à la corbeille.
La sauvegarde c'est bien déroulée et sans message à la fin.
Par contre, j'ai déjà 3 sauvegardes dans Time Machine auxquelles je peux accéder mais je ne peux pas accéder au-delà.
C'est sans doute normal ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (20 Novembre 2017)

TM te propose ce qu'il peut fournir. Il est tout à fait possible qu'il ai fait de la place suite à l'installation de High Sierra.


----------



## cetace (20 Novembre 2017)

Alors tout est OK Jean, merci merci merci.
Cela t'a fait une bonne révision lol.
Si tu as terminé je te souhaite une bonne après midi et à bientôt pour une prochaine. LOL
Pour moi c'est bon.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (20 Novembre 2017)

C'est super.
Aller hop une petite binouze pour arroser ça et au dodo.

Oups je m'égare, c'est l'émotion.

Bonne continuation à toi et à une prochaine pour alimenter un peu ce fil qui commençait à rouiller.


----------

